# Flofflewoffle's Art Thread



## Spring_Spring (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi! Woof woof!
So this is just a thread for misc. art and stuff I made, probably mostly songs, just so I won't spam another thread with that all the time. I'm not sure there is much interest, but eh still more than nothing, so why not ^^

I realized I should change the first post to display what is new!!! after like 6 months x3








 quality is still debatable :'D


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

Very,very Flofflewoffling Sounds.

*Brute I* sounds very familiar to me,like Soundtracks from 80s Science Fiction/Fantasy Movies.

Woff Woff,great Work.
That deserves a flofflewoffeling Flofflewoffler:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 29, 2019)

Ahh I was trying to make Brute I sound like streets of rage actually, but maybe that was inspired by those movie scores too! uwu
And hey you found that on my deviantArt! I get a flower crown, yay!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

Something new!! Not good, but new x'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

more new stuff which is not good x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Something new!! Not good, but new x'3





Flofflewoffle said:


> more new stuff which is not good x3



Very nice Tunes.

The first reminds me on my "tries" to compose a Song with the Soundblaster AWE32.
The second sounds here and there a little medieval,I like that.

Thank you for Sharing,my gefloffelter Wofflefloffleling.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

oh, well no problem, for some reason your message made me a bit thoughtful about what it actually is I am making


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2019)

Your stuff is always amazing <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

@VinsCool aww thanks as ever friend friend!! <3
Your support means a lot.....................


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh, well no problem, for some reason your message made me a bit thoughtful about what it actually is I am making



Why,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

@alexander1970 I just have bad self esteem x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @alexander1970 I just have bad self esteem x3


You do not have to do that. You make great music. As I did with the Soundblaster, I still did not have the stamina and devotion like you or *@VinsCool* 
You can be proud of you,my brave Flofflering.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh noes, I already made another song x3 I should try making an album sometime, a project that will occupy a bit more of my time,,


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Oh noes, I already made another song x3 I should try making an album sometime, a project that will occupy a bit more of my time,,




This is exactly YOU - Flofflewoffleing !!! Amazing Song !! Great Job.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks uwu!! I fear you would get bored with so much coming out all the time....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 9, 2019)

oh noes, I'm already back again.... xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh noes, I'm already back again.... xD




Hello,my Flofflewoffler Friend.

Wow,a real floffle Woffler !!! Swinging and rousing.
Your Music Style is really good.

Thank you for Sharing this great Tune.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 9, 2019)

Die Wuffelwoffeltanz....

I'm only happy someone likes it!!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2019)

another song already :'( I somehow feel bad for my audience who have to sit through so much uninteresting music every day.
Like I said, sometimes it's hard to keep up the motivation x3 but it's ok


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice.
The First is very unique and has a great arrangement.
The Second has very different Elements united.Could be great fit in a Game.

Very good Songs.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you aww! I want to trust you....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thank you aww! I want to trust you....


If you like I tell you a "Secret"....



Spoiler: Big secret....



Please sit down by your favorite Music Device,which has acces to Youtube or whatever.Take your time and relax for a few minutes.Then listen to some Music from the 50s/60s/70s/80s and 90s......you can type in Google "Hits 1982" for example to search for good Tunes (these Times has only good Tunes by the Way....
Listen some Songs from each Decade...in Peace and relaxed...
and THEN listen to Music from 2015-2019......



And then tell my AGAIN,you are NOT proud of YOUR Music Creations,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2019)

What does that have to do with anything? xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> What does that have to do with anything? xD





> oh, well no problem, for some reason your message made me a bit thoughtful about what it actually is I am making





> I just have bad self esteem x3





> I fear you would get bored with so much coming out all the time....





> I somehow feel bad for my audience who have to sit through so much uninteresting music every day.



Maybe just for YOU to see, your Arrangements / Songs and Tunes are really good

*flolflewoffeling*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2019)

It must be tiresome to listen to all that whining...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> It must be tiresome to listen to all that whining...



No.But I think you should be proud of your Music,my Friend.
You have Talent and musical Sense.
You can tell that when you listen to your Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2019)

ahh it's so hard to believe in yourself but I have to do it x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2019)

Already back..... I may suck but I never give up >:3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

First is real WoofleFoffler.
(I like the "Drums").

Wofflefoffler needs a Hug ? -->  *bighug*   
 


Second:
Very groovy and funky,great Sound.
1:35 & 2:10 - I like that Effects and Style.

I like this total contrary and different Songs.

Very good work,my Woffle Foffelnder Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you for your great support friend! You deserve big hugs!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 13, 2019)

Another floffle woffler...... *bites tongue trying to avoid saying it is bad*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Another floffle woffler...... *bites tongue trying to avoid saying it is bad*




Very brave,my woffelnder Flofflewoffler.

NO HAYDENWOFFLER ???????

Why....?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2019)

Ahh I never noticed this thread O.O
Sorry soul brother


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 14, 2019)

@alexander1970 I don't think it will be a very good game x3 but I might still work on it, just not release it ^^

@MicmasH well now you know! And don't worry about it ^^ <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 14, 2019)

Another version of the same song, for whatever reason. But I like this version the best.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Another version of the same song, for whatever reason. But I like this version the best.




Very great Improvement !!! Very Good,Floffy !!! 
Yes,this Version is really "better".
Better in Terms of "mature, advanced, developed".

Very good,woff wooooofff.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks! Woof woof!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 16, 2019)

Here's something different than music today!

A few screens from the (new) Haydenwoffle II Prototype.... AKA "the game I will never finish"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Here's something different than music today!
> 
> A few screens from the (new) Haydenwoffle II Prototype.... AKA "the game I will never finish"





Many,many thanks to my Flofflewoffeling !!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 16, 2019)

you're welcome, but I'm not sure how to progress from this  level design is the hardest, and tying the gameplay together with the story


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> you're welcome, but I'm not sure how to progress from this  level design is the hardest, and tying the gameplay together with the story


Take your time,my Friend.I like this little Haydenwoffler.He is so cute and cuddly.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 16, 2019)

a cuddly woofer and if you rub his furry belly or give him a smol piece of candy he becomes very happy :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 18, 2019)

Alright I have something new, this one I'm not very happy with :c but I have to make something frequently or I will get way too rusty


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

My Friend.

Please do me a Favour and try to get PROUD of your musical Talent and your Work.
This is a BRILLIANT Song !!!

Absolut great,very well done my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks friend! The reason why I don't like it is because it sounds very generic for my style, I probably have somewhere between 10 and 20 songs that all sound like this


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thanks friend! The reason why I don't like it is because it sounds very generic for my style, I probably have somewhere between 10 and 20 songs that all sound like this



If it made by you -> BE very PROUD !!! A great Style.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> If it made by you -> BE very PROUD !!! A great Style.



But always the same


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> But always the same


MOST Musicians makes Money with this "Scheme"....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 18, 2019)

But I make none :'D


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> But I make none :'D


Good Boy.

Your Time will come.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 19, 2019)

This time I covered one of VinsCool's old songs!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)

That is why I love the *Haydenwoffler Game*.
Very cool and lively.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks!! Vin's version is very good too!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 21, 2019)

Already back again, this time with a battle theme in fake mega drive style! It's a bit chaotic o.o


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Already back again, this time with a battle theme in fake mega drive style! It's a bit chaotic o.o




Wooff Woff wooooooofff.

The Introduction is very well.

And at  0:45 ...there it goes !! There your Theme got the real "Drive",very good Change ! 

Very good Theme.Thank you for sharing,my Flofflewoffeling.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank you! Wow you are awake 24 hours of the day!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thank you! Wow you are awake 24 hours of the day!


Do not worry, I sleep enough.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 21, 2019)

Always good to hear :3
but it seems like you get lots of time out of your days too! We must have the same time zone, you wake up quite early ^^


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Always good to hear :3
> but it seems like you get lots of time out of your days too! We must have the same time zone, you wake up quite early ^^



I think so.
About 1300 Kilometers.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 21, 2019)

Yup, that's same time zone!
I was in austria too many years ago... just travelling through though


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 24, 2019)

oh noes.... I'm back again


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hello my Music Flofflewoffler.

Very nice Tune.
The Beginning/the Main Theme reminds me a little on Wonderboy in Monsterworld.
Very good work.
Keep it up and please do not despair of hangers and creative blocks/breaks.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 24, 2019)

Thank you, but I don't like this song either x3 I'm terrible for never listening to you x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thank you, but I don't like this song either x3 I'm terrible for never listening to you x3



Led Zeppelin also hates their greatest Hit "Stairway to Heaven".....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm ungrateful x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I'm ungrateful x3


In Austria we use a nice and cute Term for you:
"Du kleiner Wicht..."

...like "You small hobbit..." meant in a nice and cute Way.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 24, 2019)

Kleiner Hündchenwupfel >:3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Kleiner Hündchenwupfel >:3


That one is really original and unique.

As I said,you are a Musician.
original and unique.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 24, 2019)

generic and dull >:3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> generic and dull >:3


New Song please.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 26, 2019)

new song x3
I'll try to react to what people say a little bit better ^^;


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 28, 2019)

Something new again!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> new song x3
> I'll try to react to what people say a little bit better ^^;





Flofflewoffle said:


> Something new again!




Thingzoid - a very "quick" Tune,different from your other work.Great Rythm.
1:05 and 2:37 min. - I like this "fading" Sound.

The Second one is really very good !! Like the Soundtrack to the classic "Unreal" Game.

Thank you for Sharing your work with us,my Flofflewoffeling.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you, well I'm happy you like them! Makes me floffle a bit more...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 28, 2019)

here's another tiny woffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> here's another tiny woffler :3




*@VinsCool* and you would have been such great Sound and Music Programmer in the 90's for Sega´s Mega Drive and the Super Nintendo.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 28, 2019)

Vin vin is great on mega drive:


I have little to show for it x3 but thank you!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Vin vin is great on mega drive:
> 
> 
> I have little to show for it x3 but thank you!



BOTH of you are great Musicians.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 29, 2019)

Another tinywoffler :3 This production speed is insane, I need to relax sometime  but it's addictive, just not very good for my audience if I spam ^^;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Another tinywoffler :3 This production speed is insane, I need to relax sometime  but it's addictive, just not very good for my audience if I spam ^^;



When Inspiration flows,let it flow,my Friend.
Very nice Tune.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 3, 2019)

5 hour springcore mix!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> 5 hour springcore mix!



The first 25 Minutes was really entertaining.....continue listening..


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 3, 2019)

Many of my 3 year old songs are better than my current ones, lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

1h 25 min now...very nice in the Background.

1h 30min.... very nice and beautiful.

Perfect for playing Mah-Jongg.

Stopped now by 2h 07min. enough woffle Soundgewoffle for today.

Thank you,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 4, 2019)

Lautwuffel >:3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 5, 2019)

a REAL woffler....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a REAL woffler....




An excellent Woffler.
It would perfect fit for Ridge Racer.

Thank you,my flofflewoofelnder Wooffleing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 5, 2019)

you are welcome!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 6, 2019)

a dumbwoffler....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a dumbwoffler....




Hello,my floffeliger Super Woffler !

You have done a really great Job !
Very good,for me,it is a better Version/Interpretation than the Original.

Very good,my Flofflewoffler.

This deserves a:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 6, 2019)

Super Woffler lol! DC needs to make a movie about that >:3

Thank you though! I guess you went to my toyhouse to get that drawing ^^


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's a bunker for you where you can hide from the *doggies*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Here's a bunker for you where you can hide from the *doggies*




That is a very nice one.Maybe from "Haydenwoffle" ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 7, 2019)

Nah not from haydenwoffle x3 and this song is not so great either but thank you!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2019)

A castellanic woffler....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A castellanic woffler....



Very nice Woffler,my Friend.
Very calm and groovy....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks! a happy woffler....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2019)

Wow your music is awesome you have real talent


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks ryuShinobi!! uwu


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 13, 2019)

yet more wofflers....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> yet more wofflers....




Very smooth....yeah,this grooves.
Lovely for "Night work"....

Thank you,my woffelnder Musicwoffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 13, 2019)

ein musikalischer WUFFEL


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> ein musikalischer WUFFEL




Wow,I am impressed,in both Ways.

THAT makes an real Woffler !!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 13, 2019)

ein richtiger WUFFEL


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 17, 2019)

In order to join the resistance, you must first defeat 3 bears in a wrestling match!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> In order to join the resistance, you must first defeat 3 bears in a wrestling match!




Very dramatic and exciting One ! 
....as if you were in the Middle of the Fight.

A very rousing Woffler,my Friend.Congratulations !!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you! uwu
Even though I haven't been enjoying this woffler so much..... sometimes it feels like I need some different alternative ways to make music :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2019)

another woffler.... non stop woffler spam ....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> another woffler.... non stop woffler spam ....




A groovy Night Woffler,just what the Night needs......I love it.......
Very inspiring.

Thank you for this nice Tune,my woffeliger floffelnder Woffeling Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2019)

no problem friend! But sometimes I just..... wish I was not making all this trash so fast


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> no problem friend! But sometimes I just..... wish I was not making all this trash so fast


No worries,my Woffeling.

Some great "Artists" make Albums with "fast" composed Music and makes Money with it.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes..... you know..... *what is good* is one of life's biggest questions..... the only think you can know for sure it's that you are always the worst x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Yes..... you know..... *what is good* is one of life's biggest questions..... the only think you can know for sure it's that you are always the worst x3



*Maybe you should try to "love" your Music and not worry about what others are saying about it.*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2019)

you are right, it's so hard though x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 20, 2019)

well here is something which is not a song :3 but still a woffler?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> well here is something which is not a song :3 but still a woffler?



Very nice and very cute.

....2 sweet Woffelinger.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 20, 2019)

big wuffler and little wuffler :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 24, 2019)

Ich bin ein kleine mietzekatze...


----------



## Mythical (Dec 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Hi! Woof woof!
> So this is just a thread for misc. art and stuff I made, probably mostly songs, just so I won't spam another thread with that all the time. I'm not sure there is much interest, but eh still more than nothing, so why not ^^
> 
> Currently, I am working on two series so to speak, one called "Atmospheric" and one called "Brute". And a few other minor things. Eh, not really sure what to say, I wish I knew but I will have to let the music speak for itself... so judge for yourself x3
> ...



Brute II reminds me of Toto's Africa for some reason


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Ich bin ein kleine mietzekatze...



And here the Song to this:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 24, 2019)

oooowooo!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 1, 2020)

wow I almost forgot that I had made this :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello my Floffelwoffler.

The new Year starts with a great new Song.
A very "attacking" One.

Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 1, 2020)

It is the theme of the evil puppymaster attacking 
under his rule there is no escape from *wiffle woffle woofle*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 2, 2020)

*now real floffling, real woffling begins*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> *now real floffling, real woffling begins*




What is that ?? Complete different from your usual Woffeling !! Great !

More of this but please make different Songs from these different styles.They sound all very good.

New Year and our Woffler is in great Mood for woffelige Wofflesounds.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 2, 2020)

the age of woffles is not over yet :3

Really I just make whatever I can come up with, most of the time it's very much the same, but sometimes I at least get a few original ideas :3

Thank you for your continued support friend, I would not keep posting here if it wasn't for you :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sm1s4N_ZzEhGjfsAeshi7CB03Klnq0YK

I might as well show you what I have been working on in the last couple of days.....
This is the yanya manga, but now it's back to songs :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sm1s4N_ZzEhGjfsAeshi7CB03Klnq0YK
> 
> I might as well show you what I have been working on in the last couple of days.....
> This is the yanya manga, but now it's back to songs :3



Hey,that is really great.
Very exciting Story.

Please continue.... !!!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks, well let's see if I do :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



Thank you,my Woffler.

A very nice and entertaining Story.

please forgive an old Man..
(I can not read the Text....)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

You can download and then zoom in though, right :3

Can you see who this is :'D


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> You can download and then zoom in though, right :3
> 
> Can you see who this is :'D



@GhostLatte  ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

what how

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how could you even read any of these comics if you are that blind :'D


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> what how


This is of course our @VinsCool 
Very good gewoffelt,my drawing Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

gut gewüffelt!!
Ja ja das is riesengross like Helge says :'3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> gut gewüffelt!!
> Ja ja das is riesengross like Helge says :'3



You are a really great Talent Woffler,my Friend.

Look you can

- make awesome Music
- really great Drawings
- you have a big sense of Humor
and 

most important for me - a deutsch speaking Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

gebrocknes deutschwuffel ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> gebrocknes deutschwuffel ;3


Now,as you know Helge Schneider,you can also be such great Entertainer.

The danish Appetitvækker.
The great Kludetæppe


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

Appetitengewockner!

GROSSER KLUDENTÄPF!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Appetitengewockner!
> 
> GROSSER KLUDENTÄPF!



Yes,that sounds great.
You mix Danish with German and have invented a new style of Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

Should I seriously make a song with lyrics like that? It would be very fun x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Should I seriously make a song with lyrics like that? It would be very fun x3



It is worth a Try,for Sure,my floffelwoffelnder Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

EIN SEHR PROBLEMATISCHER MIETZEKATZE MIT RIESENGEFÜHL IM HERZ!

that will be my lyrics :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> EIN SEHR PROBLEMATISCHER MIETZEKATZE MIT RIESENGEFÜHL IM HERZ!
> 
> that will be my lyrics :3



I think we were just witnessing the birth of a new Star.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> @GhostLatte  ?


That’s clearly BinsKewl.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

POLTERGEISTKAFFEE


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> You can download and then zoom in though, right :3
> 
> Can you see who this is :'D


I look a little bit derp, hehehe :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

do you think? Well I hope it's ok :3 know that it was made with love


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> do you think? Well I hope it's ok :3 know that it was made with love


Yes that makes it adorkable >:3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

I am only bad artist uwu

can only draw derp vin


----------



## James_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I am only bad artist uwu
> 
> can only draw derp vin


_everyone on the website then proceeds to ask you to draw their avatar_


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

oh you want a derp james_ x3


----------



## James_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh you want a derp james_ x3


i must join derp gang or i will be irrelevant


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

the more derp, the more relevant right


----------



## James_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> the more derp, the more relevant right


I dunno
it's 2020 damn it


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2020)

too derp to answer must mean full derp


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

Für @alexander1970 !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Für @alexander1970 !






That is great my dear Floffler.
Very,very nice.I really appreciate your personal Song.
It has all I "need" for my Memories.
Thank you soo much,my Woffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

np!
Woffi wuffi :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

@James_ 

#Relevant


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @James_
> 
> #Relevant


truly incredible
14/10


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

14/10 sarcasm right


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> 14/10 sarcasm right


this isn't sarcasm, _this is truth_


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

truely sarcastic....... and so we continue on and on and on...


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> truely sarcastic....... and so we continue on and on and on...


But being serious that's actually really good

I can't even come close to drawing a better Meowstic


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

thanks, oh this is a pokemon!!
I don't even know all these new generations ;w; ancient boomer spring


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> thanks, oh this is a pokemon!!
> I don't even know all these new generations ;w; ancient boomer spring


What was the last Pokemon game you played


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

Generation 5


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Generation 5


I just realised, Gen 5 was a decade ago
wow

Meowstic was introduced in Gen 6


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

wow now I feel longing for the grave already


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> wow now I feel longing for the grave already


don't worry you still have 60 to 70 years left

it's weird how Black and White had sequels


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

oh god no will it ever end

well they were good sequels!


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh god no will it ever end
> 
> well they were good sequels!


I should actually play some other Pokemon games someday


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

well if you have the time why not?

and also aww the derp avatars spread! But no longer relevant....


----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> well if you have the time why not?
> 
> and also aww the derp avatars spread! But no longer relevant....


_looks at Pokemon Pinball_
*I'm coming for ya
*
oh no i'm no longer relevant and now dead
rip me 2019-2020


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

what were you just a 1 year old infant??? baby genius


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wofflers are taking over....
Another great Woffle Art.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

thanks aww!!! who knows, maybe resident woffle 2 one day :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> thanks aww!!! who knows, maybe resident woffle 2 one day :3


What´s with @MicmasH_W ?
A doofy Snow Leopard Woffler is still missing....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't know what he is doing right now, needs a break I suppose x3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2020)

He was eating mcdonalds burgers and drawing crappily in the car :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 12, 2020)

yummy yummy yugget, I want doggy McNugget


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello,my Music Woffler.

A very nice Track.I am very happy to see you still composing Songs and share it with us.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 12, 2020)

Np, maybe it was a slightly weaker track this one.... I think the one for you was better :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Np, maybe it was a slightly weaker track this one.... I think the one for you was better :3



They have ALL their Qualities,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 12, 2020)

as do you :3
but it's hard to know what gets the best response, you just have to do what you want and see what people think


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2020)

Here are a few happywofflers....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hail,great woffelnder Floffeling.

The first Tune sounds lovely and would fit great into an classic Point and Click Adventure.
The second Tune is very smooth like an OUTRUN Tune - great for cruise in an Ferrari Cabrio with a nice Lady beside.

Thank you for this great Tracks,my Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2020)

Hail, Alexander The Great!!

no problem :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Hail, Alexander The Great!!
> 
> no problem :3



Do you have maybe more of this Kind please ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2020)

well, not right now I'm afraid x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 18, 2020)

Yet another woffler, this one is a furry theme so even more woffly!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Yet another woffler, this one is a furry theme so even more woffly!




Wow...

Outstanding Tune,my Woffler.
Could be the Title Track to a Pokémon Game.

Very good work.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 18, 2020)

thank you!! I'm happy you always enjoy <3
though I might be a bad musician if I only do it for people to like it x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 24, 2020)

oh I made a bunch of new songs but forgot to post about it here x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Does our Floffelwoffelnder WoffelFoffler need more incentive ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 24, 2020)

no, I just forgot about it, or thought it didn't matter x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

"WE WANT new WOFFLERS !!!"


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 24, 2020)

just you wait :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> just you wait :3


Ok,Just Dance 2021 now.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 24, 2020)

what x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Where is Mükülk ? It sounds like a beautiful Place.Like the Music.
After listeining I want to move there.

But then comes Castaldy....beautiful Music...friendly and kind People...a Place to Live...

Two totally different Songs but I want to live in both Places.

Thank you,very great Woffelings.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy you enjoy those tunes uwu!!!

Why don't you just take a look at both cities:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Happy you enjoy those tunes uwu!!!
> 
> Why don't you just take a look at both cities:




Is this the upcoming Woffelinger Floffelwoffler Game ??


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes !
Though I wonder if I can really finish...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 28, 2020)

I keep forgetting to post my wofflers!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I keep forgetting to post my wofflers!!!




Hello,my floffelnder Woffel Foffler.

Seems to me,a very nice place,Ali Khan´s Palace.
And at 1:10 his Tiger steps in ? 
Very groovy and smooth,you can "imagine" the Palace.

And the Woffler´s from Song two has also a really "nice" Music for their Hunt.
Like Puzzle Pieces,the "Woffler Game" takes on more and more shape.

Thank you for the Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 29, 2020)

no problem! I just appreciate that someone likes it <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 29, 2020)

The screen from another woffler game!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The screen from another woffler game!




That looks very,very,very nice and cute !!! 

Thank you,my Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 29, 2020)

np! cute game from cute woffler! Though with all this production you can see how little time I spend outside x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> np! cute game from cute woffler! Though with all this production you can see how little time I spend outside x3


Actual it is not really a Wheater for outside romp about.

Stay in your Dog Kennel..
In this Weather you do not chase a Dog outside the Door,


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 29, 2020)

In a comfy doghouse and eat a big steak :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 1, 2020)

even more wofflers!! There is no end to the wofflers....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> even more wofflers!! There is no end to the wofflers....




Ah,the Space Level of the Woffler Game.I like it very much,my Friend.

I imagine Woffie in an Astronautsuite and shooting at Cats with Pralines....

Thank you for Sharing,my great Music Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 1, 2020)

ahhh there is no space level lol! But glad you like it :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> ahhh there is no space level lol! But glad you like it :3



Nooo Space Level ??? Luigi sad........soooo saaaaaaaad.......


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 1, 2020)

You are becoming very hard to satisfy...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> You are becoming very hard to satisfy...


...like 99 Percent of the Gamers today.



Spoiler: Easy - How to satisfy me:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 1, 2020)

You are right, game development is not worth it..... if every little single thing isn't perfect, people will call you out for being lazy and be unsatisfied in any way they can...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 3, 2020)

An orange woffler.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello,my  Music Woffler.

For todays Menu you created a very lovely Tune.
It makes really fun to listen and imagine,on which Place could this Song fit.

Oddly, I had to think of Norway's Fjords.

Thank you for your lovely Tune.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 3, 2020)

np! Well I am from denmark as you know, not too far from southern norway :3
but really this is the theme for a moldy orange I found in a pool of mud on the street :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> but really this is the theme for a moldy orange I found in a pool of mud on the street :3






That makes an Music Genius.Making some great Music from an "bad" Thing.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> An orange woffler.....



Good tune! Keep it up!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 4, 2020)

more wofflers..... a never ending parade of wofflers..... I will grind you down with wofflers....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> more wofflers..... a never ending parade of wofflers..... I will grind you down with wofflers....






Sorry,I was distracted by your dancing Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 4, 2020)

he dances all night long :3


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> more wofflers..... a never ending parade of wofflers..... I will grind you down with wofflers....



7.7/10
Pretty good tune


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm not asking for ratings lol


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I'm not asking for ratings lol


ikr


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you,my Woffler.

For the nice Music and the dancing Woffler.
Very good work.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,my Woffler.
> 
> For the nice Music and the dancing Woffler.
> Very good work.


This


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 6, 2020)

an NES woffler...


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> an NES woffler...



Nice tune you got there


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks :3


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

Can i use your tunes in my videos? (i will credit you obviously)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 7, 2020)

I guess you can, at least they get some use then :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Can i use your tunes in my videos? (i will credit you obviously)


They are "reserved" for the Great Woffler Video Game.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 7, 2020)

no they aren't x3


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> They are "reserved" for the Great Woffler Video Game.


Great Woffler: The Video Game: The Movie


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 7, 2020)

maybe one day there will be a woffler brand of dog toys even :3
Those would be very woffly :3


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> maybe one day there will be a woffler brand of dog toys even :3
> Those would be very woffly :3


I want to know, what is a woffler?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 7, 2020)

ask alexander :'D


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> They are "reserved" for the Great Woffler Video Game.


what is a woffler


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow, there is a whole thread of floffy woffiness, how did I miss that?
I should visit here more often hihi. ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

same


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> what is a woffler


A Woffler is an musically very talented floffelnder Floffel Woffler.


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 7, 2020)

I like fresh woffles! :3


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A Woffler is an musically very talented floffelnder Floffel Woffler.


I need an image


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I need an image


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 9, 2020)

a sleepless woffler..... not such a great song I think but I just need something to spend these sleepless nights on even when I have no real song ideas....


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a sleepless woffler..... not such a great song I think but I just need something to spend these sleepless nights on even when I have no real song ideas....



You say that and you actually have ideas that do not take a month to develop >.>


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 9, 2020)

yes, bad ideas that is


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 11, 2020)

A humble woffler... but I guess people are getting tired of these dumb wofflers...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A humble woffler... but I guess people are getting tired of these dumb wofflers...




That explains your excellent Taste for Marching Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 14, 2020)

aww I forgot to see your reply @alexander1970 ! But I appreciate your comment uwu

Here we are back with a highly autistic woffler...


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 14, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> aww I forgot to see your reply @alexander1970 ! But I appreciate your comment uwu
> 
> Here we are back with a highly autistic woffler...



nice tune
edit: this might be my favorite one (of your tunes)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> aww I forgot to see your reply @alexander1970 ! But I appreciate your comment uwu
> 
> Here we are back with a highly autistic woffler...




Hello,my Woffler.

What a lovely Tune.Very,very nice.Thank you for this great Late Night Special.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 15, 2020)

np! well I think it's a bit bad, making good wofflers is kind of hard now....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 17, 2020)

a china woffler...

but I like the autistic island a little better than the other songs


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello my floffelnder Woffel Floffeler.

My first Thought was - Woffler meets Mulan.
(I love the animated Disney Movie).
Maybe possible in your next Woffler Game ? 

And now,I am hungry.....Spring Roll and crispy Duck....mmmhhh....

Thank you for Sharing,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 17, 2020)

awww that movie is great! and so is the food yum yum yum :3


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 17, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a china woffler...
> 
> but I like the autistic island a little better than the other songs



good tune but, i feel like most of your songs have a little something that makes them slightly worse, can't describe why or how.
But still, good tune.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 18, 2020)

slightly worse than what x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 20, 2020)

A tiny organic woffler...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

A hurdy-gurdy Woffler !! Very nice.
This Tune also fits very well in an Adventure.



Do you maybe know "Inherit the Earth ?
An old DOS Adventure with Animals (maybe the Ancestors of the Wofflers...).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inherit_the_Earth

Thank you,my Wofflerfriend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 20, 2020)

I know that game :3 furry game :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 26, 2020)

a woffler in wald :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello,my Music Woffler.

Very nice "Wald" Song.
I really hope the Woffler did not get lost in the Forest...

It sounds very interesting,I think it can be used in an Tomb Raider Game too.

Than kyou for Sharing,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 26, 2020)

I think foxy is lost in the forest..... will it ever find home again.... :o

I think next time it will be a slightly more groovy song and not so experimental uwu


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 26, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a woffler in wald :3



this gives me indie games vibes
good tune


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 26, 2020)

thanks uwu


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

A droogy woofle woofler!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A droogy woofle woofler!




Very Cool,you named yourself Wuffler.
No,I was not expecting some "Wuff Wuff´s"...

Very groovy and chilling,my Friend.something different from the "In Search for the 3rd Woffler´s Soundtrack".

Really awesome Work !


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

glad you like it :3

I already renamed myself back to spring...


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 29, 2020)

Aww, I can't enjoy the new song. But that is not your fault.
I'm just not a bass person I guess.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

awww is anything wrong with it?


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> awww is anything wrong with it?


It is very bass heavy on my speakers. It hurts my ears, but that's either because I'm very sensitive or because I have a bad day again.

On some days I have tinnitus and don't like bass or loud noises. On good days it doesn't bother me as much. '-'


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

ahh,, I mixed in headphones and is not sure how it would sound on speakers :3


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> ahh,, I mixed in headphones and is not sure how it would sound on speakers :3


I need to get headphones :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

not neccessarily :3 but it often sounds different :3


you can turn your subwoofer down too if there is too much bass


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> not neccessarily :3 but it often sounds different :3
> 
> 
> you can turn your subwoofer down too if there is too much bass


I feel a bit sorry for cluttering your thread with my useless replies '-'
Sorry...

But I just did that! And without the bass I enjoy it so much more! The bass drowned the melodies a bit. There are lovely passages in this long track!
Yay!

I'm listening to it now!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)

Reynardine said:


> I feel a bit sorry for cluttering your thread with my useless replies '-'
> Sorry...
> 
> But I just did that! And without the bass I enjoy it so much more! The bass drowned the melodies a bit. There are lovely passages in this long track!
> ...



I can understand this "Bass Thing" very good.....

Last live Concert there was the Supporting Act played a Song with an about 3 Minutes Bassline only always ongoing the same bass tone Part...

My Wife and me get a "sick" Feeling from the Stomach up and our Hearts begin to "flutter"....very,very unpleasant......


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

sometimes you just need a smol adjustment like that and everything will be fine :3
and yes... at concerts they play everything way too loud, if the crowd wasn't so noisy everything would be a lot better x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 29, 2020)

I made a second version of that song which is not as loud, but it might still be a bit too much :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 2, 2020)

A mountainous woffler....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 4, 2020)

more wofflers!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A mountainous woffler....




I am very,very, sorry,my Woffler....
I have seen it this on Monday and completely forget to mention it...very,very,very sorry.......

A very rhythmic and "ripping" Piece,Different from your ususal Woffler Stuff.

I promise,to get again better attention in the Future to your Masterpieces,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 4, 2020)

don't feel bad! I am spamming wofflers anyway, I can't expect everyone to pay so much attention to every single little thing :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> more wofflers!




Very Cool...it reminds me on Parts on an Unreal Song.
Very Contrary to the Mountain Woffler.

I like your "big jumps" between different Styles.A very great Talent to successful achieve such great "Jumps".


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 4, 2020)

thanks :3 I just do whatever :3 but I hope it's not too stale yet !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

Great,you invest so much Love and Time in your Works,my Friend.
It is reflected in your Songs.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 4, 2020)

do you really think so? I am always afraid that I rush too much...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 9, 2020)

a bird woffler...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a bird woffler...




I really thinked on Birds while Listening.
Very good Groove,I like the Beginning very much.
The middle Part has a very interesting Change (3:30),also very nice.

Very good Bird Woffler,also your Birdy on the right.
Thank you,my floffelnder Birdwoffler,now.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 10, 2020)

thank you too!!
I haven't gotten much success with my latest songs, I wonder if they are getting worse or if it's some youtube randomness :o


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> thank you too!!
> I haven't gotten much success with my latest songs, I wonder if they are getting worse or if it's some youtube randomness :o



I am pretty sure the Music you are actual listening is affecting your musical Compositions.
That is totally normal,my Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 10, 2020)

yes definitely :3
but do you think they are getting worse? that's what I'm worried about, even though I don't know how I could change them instantly


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> yes definitely :3
> but do you think they are getting worse? that's what I'm worried about, even though I don't know how I could change them instantly



I would say,it depends on the "Dosis".....If you hear for Example RAMMSTEIN Day and Night,of course your Music will get in that Direction
(worse or better is another Thing.).

Watching and listening too much Youtube - the Same.
Sometimes we have the "need" to listen to Music that is "bad" or "worse" or whatever.That is,I think not bad.
Stuck on this Kind of Music.....mabye.

Depends also on your Mood and Attitude you have actual.

"Not so good" Thoughts or Actions will maybe also infuence your Music too.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 11, 2020)

some very bad wofflers that are not so good.... maybe I need a short break from wofflers but I'm not sure what else I should be doing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> some very bad wofflers that are not so good.... maybe I need a short break from wofflers but I'm not sure what else I should be doing




Hello,my Woffler.

Very good Soundtrack for a Game (as the commentary says on Youtube).
You see there are People who also like your Music in Games.

Why are you so doubtful of your Music ? Because of you do not have 4.231.645 Clicks on it ?
Is this so important in these Days ? You have actual your Fans.Is it not nice to have a little Group of People who really like your Music 
than a big Group which always say "Nice" and go ahead ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 12, 2020)

thank you :3 it's just very hard to believe in myself, I've had this problem all my life....... I don't want to seem like I don't appreciate you because I do ;w;


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 15, 2020)

simple squarewofflers ...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> simple squarewofflers ...




Very good Soundtrack.

For the long awaited Woffler Game ? I looked on Steam but still no ReleaseDate....
Maybe ? 

Boring ? No,why ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 15, 2020)

the woffler game is being made right now :3 another woffler game that is :3 maybe I will make a video of that soon. And it's just very simple, I guess that's why it can be called boring


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> the woffler game is being made right now :3 another woffler game that is :3 maybe I will make a video of that soon. And it's just very simple, I guess that's why it can be called boring



Actual (I do not know exactly about your Situation in Norway because of our Virus Friend)
we have plenty of time in the next Weeks....so
when could be a better time to develop the game further.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 16, 2020)

maybe :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> maybe :3



Myself also gathered some Projects from were I always thought "I never had the time for it..."
It maybe distracts me from the actual "Situation" and it should make Fun too.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 16, 2020)

not bad I guess :3 and we don't have to be constantly sad just because some random wierd thing is happening out there :3 
I'm not from norway btw :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> not bad I guess :3 and we don't have to be constantly sad just because some random wierd thing is happening out there :3
> I'm not from norway btw :3



I am very sorry,of course Denmark.My Fault,i did not looked good enough on the Flag.
Of course, this should not happen again.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 16, 2020)

awww don't worry :3







screenshots from the new wuffler game! but now I am tired and lost all my motivation again...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)

Your Game looks really great,my Woffler.
Thank you for any Update and sharing your Progress.


Do you know the Game DAIKATANA ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks! And no I don't really :o


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 19, 2020)

doogwofflers!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> doogwofflers!




Gone ? Ohhh....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 19, 2020)

now the doogledoggler should work :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 8, 2020)

Wuffle woffler is back!! New music and a release date for the wufflegame :3
I probably won't upload as often as I did before though :3


----------



## meow-wow (Apr 8, 2020)

This is tbh soothing


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 15, 2020)

A new wuffler! It takes longer time between each wuffler as I got bad and slow x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

The Master is back.
Thank you,very nice "new" Stuff from Denmark.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 15, 2020)

no problem :3 danish wuffles :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 24, 2020)

Another wuffler! I've become a very slow dog


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Another wuffler! I've become a very slow dog



another gr8 tune


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Another wuffler! I've become a very slow dog




Hello,woffi Freind.

Again a very nice Song comes from sunny and nice Denmark.
Very good Stuff,it approved your great Magic Talent.

Thank you for sharing,wuffi Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 24, 2020)

wuffi is happy to provide you with a few songs!
Wuffle! Woffle!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 25, 2020)

a tiny bonuswuffler!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

I am very glad and happy to see,how creative you are again now.
Thank you,Wuffi Freind.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 25, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> wuffi is happy to provide you with a few songs!
> Wuffle! Woffle!


when is the woffler game coming out?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 25, 2020)

it came out today!


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 25, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> it came out today!


where can i buy it


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 25, 2020)

here:
https://flofflewoffle.itch.io/cugzilia

:3


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 25, 2020)

now i want these songs in just dance or ddr lol


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 25, 2020)

awww, I don't work for konami though x3


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 25, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> awww, I don't work for konami though x3


i'm sure if someone tried it would be possible
same thing with guitar hero, there are many, many custom songs. you make some good damn songs.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks aww! 
I don't even have any of those games though ^^; but I'm sure it's _possible_


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 26, 2020)

A fishy wuffler! A song which stinks like wuffler's fishy breath


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A fishy wuffler! A song which stinks like wuffler's fishy breath





Where did you conjure it up ?
Awesome.
That is not a fishy,that is a more brilliant Song,Wuffi.
Unique and has absolute Hit Potential.

Bravo !!


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 26, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A fishy wuffler! A song which stinks like wuffler's fishy breath



another good one


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 27, 2020)

A wuffling oaf :3


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 27, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A wuffling oaf :3



parts of it sound like something i'd find in Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask, and believe me, that's a very good thing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 27, 2020)

well glad you like it :3
It feels a bit better than the crap I did before, but such a comparison is stupid to do anyway x3
_woof woof_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

Who still plays the Woffler " Cugzilia" Game ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope people will play it now for the jam :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 30, 2020)

a bad MIDI wuffler :3 

OH WAIT

all my wufflers are bad MIDI wufflers 

OH WAIT 

none of them actually use MIDI but it sure sounds like it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a bad MIDI wuffler :3
> 
> OH WAIT
> 
> ...




Bad Woffler....Scherzkeks.

Great "Soundtrack" Potential Music.
Woofi is very delighted,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 30, 2020)

glad you like it but you know how it is, it's never as good as I really want :3 it just seems to be how it always is


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> glad you like it but you know how it is, it's never as good as I really want :3 it just seems to be how it always is


And tomorrow you will find a Gold Treasure in the Storfjord.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 30, 2020)

always tomorrow, always tomorrow ;3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 1, 2020)

On and on continues the autistic wuffler parade!


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 2, 2020)

The utterly absurd parade of crazy wufflers continues!
This is a reupload of something old though


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> On and on continues the autistic wuffler parade!





Flofflewoffle said:


> The utterly absurd parade of crazy wufflers continues!
> This is a reupload of something old though




Good Morning,Wuffi.

Two really awesome floffelnde Wofflers from my favorite Woffler.
Thank you,Wuffi,for constantly sharing your great Music to us.
We really enjoy it and we are really happy to have your great Talent here.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 2, 2020)

no problem! wiffle woffle woofle woof!


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

A song every day! How crazy!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A song every day! How crazy!




Thank you for your Daily Woffler,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

Tired yet of the utterly absurd parade of crazy wufflers?


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

we may be dogs, but mere mortals such as you will refer to us as wufflers


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Tired yet of the utterly absurd parade of crazy wufflers?




Awesome Drawing(s),Wuffi.
A very nice idea,your Parade.
Do you familiar with Flash or other Kind of making Animations ?
This would be a really nice Movie Clip with your great Music included.
Thank you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

Thanks, I know some programs but animating is very hard


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thanks, I know some programs but animating is very hard



I saw your great,animated Work in your Game(s).So this would also great if it is like that.
Wofflers on Parade.....sond gooooood.
And I remember you have an "Parade Song".


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

well, games need to be programmed :3 could be an interesting project :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> well, games need to be programmed :3 could be an interesting project :3


Yes,of Course and it needs Time.


Ha,I knew it:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/flofflewoffles-art-thread.551144/page-13#post-8943756



Also your Time,when you posted Marches on the "What Song are you currently listening" Thread.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

that song is not so great, the vin vin march song is better :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> that song is not so great, the vin vin march song is better :3


I am very confident,you can compose an new One in "Nullkommanichts".


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

or we can use vin vin's song maybe :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> or we can use vin vin's song maybe :3


Yes,of course.

It is said,that genius Artists (like our Wuffi) "shaking excellent,new Music out the Sleeve" like others throwing away their used Handkerchiefs.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

awwww, I guess I have been a bit too fast, but I need to stay going or I will get rusty and sound horrible


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> awwww, I guess I have been a bit too fast, but I need to stay going or I will get rusty and sound horrible


I like that "Northern" Prudence and well thought-out Solutions.
Sometimes I also want to be a Viking.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

what do you mean x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> what do you mean x3


Danmark ...err  sorry.....I always mix it up with Norway....

Very,very sorry,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

there were also danish vikings, but I don't know what that has to do with anything, my music doesn't sound much like viking music :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> there were also danish vikings, but I don't know what that has to do with anything, my music doesn't sound much like viking music :3


Not your Music,Wuffi.

Your level-headed and well-considered way of doing things.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

oh is that what the vikings did :o I thought they were more like aggressive and drunken but maybe that is a myth


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh is that what the vikings did :o I thought they were more like *aggressive and drunken *but maybe that is a myth



That is only a *Hobby*,right ? 


I know Vikings like that:


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

I guess they needed some reasonable individuals between them too to survive


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

What I like about the Vikings:

- their Houses/Living Style


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

ah, I remember seeing some viking houses to the south of here :3 and you can sometimes find ruins here, they just look like a bunch of rocks though


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

When I see such Pictures,I always want to be there and live in there....
(and I know what I say when talking about such "Living Styles/Standards".)


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

it would be lovely for a summer vacation, but not in winter :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> it would be lovely for a summer vacation, but not in winter :3


Maybe there is a real Winter ( -15° or more).
I really enjoy this Kind of living (in Summer on +40° I always think I die... )
Making Wood every Day,otherwise no Warm Place.
Yes,in such a Live you have REALLY Sorrows,when you have no Wood.
You do not have time for such stupid Things like a "Virus" or "How should I wear my Hair..."
Thankyfully I had the Chance to live such a Life for 2 Years and I miss it......really......


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

a simple life! but you can have a simple life even on the internet :3 I avoid all virus talk and my hair is just a big pile of fluff :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a simple life! but you can have a simple life even on the internet :3 I avoid all virus talk and my hair is just a big pile of fluff :3




See,that is exactly what I meant by 



> Your level-headed and well-considered way of doing things.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

the only way a wuffler needs :3 but I also think too much sometimes


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> the only way a wuffler needs :3 but I also think too much sometimes



As Artist/Music Genius you have.

No worries,Wuffi.
Your Work/Results speaks for itself.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2020)

no worries and many wuffle wuffs :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 4, 2020)

I tried to make an animation! It's really bad looking ._.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I tried to make an animation! It's really bad looking ._.



So cute.......wohooooo....
Wuffi,I am always impressed from your Talents.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 4, 2020)

thanks :3 only a tiny animation, I don't really know if its anything I want to keep doing yet :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 6, 2020)

This wuffler even has wufflesounds in it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> This wuffler even has wufflesounds in it!




Wuffi is in there.
Did you made it by yourself ?
Sounds very realistic.

Very nice Music Track for a morning Wuffi Woffler.I enjoyed it right when I woke up.
I really miss animated Wuffi,please...you can do it,I know it.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 7, 2020)

yes I made it myself :3 woofle woof! you can hear wuffi sniffing

maybe next time, an animated wuffler :3 you never know :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 8, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>


Also a cold but very nice Wof(f)ler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 9, 2020)

I never tried one, surprisingly :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I never tried one, surprisingly :3


It is a danish Specialty and Delicacy as it looks.



 

Knödl de höde the Wenkemöre...


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 9, 2020)

delicious woflers! Next time its time for ice cream I will try one :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2020)

A devil wuffler!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2020)

Is that Cat who wants to "murder" the Woffler ? 

The Song is awesome.A really "bad" woffler Song,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2020)

glad you like it, the bass is making me vibrate, it might be too loud oops


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> glad you like it, the bass is making me vibrate, it might be too loud oops



3:30 min seems to inspirated by a very famous Tune.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2020)

I don't know what though x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I don't know what though x3


Please listen at *0:40 min.*


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2020)

oh nice :3 _well does that mean I am as big of a genius as those guys _


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh nice :3 _well does that mean I am as big of a genius as those guys _


Yes,as always said,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2020)

I'm honored :3
_happy wuffle wuffs!_


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2020)

First page of the devil's village comic :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> First page of the devil's village comic :3




Awesome,Wuffi.

You are really a Multi Genius.
Thank you for this great "Story".


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 16, 2020)

It's been a week since we last had some wuffling absurdity! But the unyielding wuffler is here again now! No better than before unfortunately...


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 19, 2020)

Yet again, its time to wuffle! This time with a cover from vin :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 20, 2020)

I guess my wufflers have lost their luster... their glamour.... now they are but loathsome pieces of trash on the street...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Yet again, its time to wuffle! This time with a cover from vin :3





Flofflewoffle said:


> _*I guess my wufflers have lost their luster.*_.. their glamour.... now they are but loathsome pieces of trash on the street...




No,my Wuffi.Absolute not.
Your Wofflers are still great and have Spirit and Soul.
Maybe you should ask yourself,why you are always so unsure about your Wofflers,my Freind ? 

For me,it makes more Sense,a handful of People with good Music Taste likes the Music and gives Commentaries on it,then 4.327.543 irrelevant Clicks on _*Dumbtube*_ with comments like "Good" "Like it" and so on....
(If you want to swim with the Mainstream,it is ok,it is your Music and your Choice,Wuffi).

Thank you,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 20, 2020)

you know, it's just.... I always feel like a fake, a hack, illegitimate, not good enough, not making "real" music..... for people have such norms about what real and good music is.... and the only way that you can prove you are not wrong is just to have many people backing you up, what you say yourself, all alone doesn't matter...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> you know, it's just.... I always feel like a fake, a hack, illegitimate, not good enough, not making "real" music..... for people have such norms about what real and good music is.... and the only way that you can prove you are not wrong is just to have many people backing you up, what you say yourself, all alone doesn't matter...



That is good and ok,Wuffi.

Please try to trust in your Abilities,your Music "Genius" and yourself.The Rest comes from itself.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 20, 2020)

that's not good and ok, it sucks x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

Unsure Wuffi......be a good Boy..wuff wuff.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 20, 2020)

I'm not sure you understand what I'm trying to say but let me try to explain.

Even if you said my music is good, or someone else does, there is nothing giving me security when someone can always say I am fake, or not making real music, or is useless, just because I don't have a degree, or is experienced in music theory, or makes songs that fit the standard definition of "good".
There is always an audience looking to prove that you are not good enough, just the same as there is one looking to prove that you are. Specifically, I have family members that don't really understand what I am doing or why its not worthless, or how it can be worth anything if I don't go to school first, which just kinda impacts my self esteem, alongside the mainstream interpretation of what "good music" is, etc.
There is just no escape from being judged by the mainstream, even when you are not a part of it. And I know I react to it in a stupid way, I really want to change that too, but its kind of a different project that I can't really accomplish on DumbTube...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I'm not sure you understand what I'm trying to say but let me try to explain.
> 
> Even if you said my music is good, or someone else does, there is nothing giving me security when someone can always say I am fake, or not making real music, or is useless, just because I don't have a degree, or is experienced in music theory, or makes songs that fit the standard definition of "good".
> There is always an audience looking to prove that you are not good enough, just the same as there is one looking to prove that you are. Specifically, I have family members that don't really understand what I am doing or why its not worthless, or how it can be worth anything if I don't go to school first, which just kinda impacts my self esteem, alongside the mainstream interpretation of what "good music" is, etc.
> There is just no escape from being judged by the mainstream, even when you are not a part of it. And I know I react to it in a stupid way, I really want to change that too, but its kind of a different project that I can't really accomplish on DumbTube...



Why is this so important for you please ?
Why not trying to giving a  what other Peoples say ?
You are a Woffler,Wuffi.
Your have to eat,to sleep and to compose Music.

Make YOUR Projects/Music for yourself and if your are confident,then show them to the World.
(As you already did,my Wuffi).

If you need Opinions and Critics for your work and your "Well-being" then please learn to live with it.
...even if it could sometimes be a negative response.If you need it,then take it please - with all Consequences.

If you are not "strong" enough to "endure Criticism" and if you are not doing well either,then leave it please.

I do not read any negative Critics on your Music....never.....neither here nor on Dumbtube,my Wuffi.
You should try to rely on your Music and your Abilites,so,who cares what other says.

Come on Wuffi,be a nice and strong Woffler.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 20, 2020)

I'll try to talk to the family about it, maybe that will make me feel better ;w; but I kinda see its a problem in many places in my life, that I worry too much about what people think.... all the time


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 21, 2020)

Wuffler is already back o.O

I made this whole rant about feelings and stuff yesterday, and today I'm back again making songs like it's nothing x3 wierdness


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Wuffler is already back o.O
> 
> I made this whole rant about feelings and stuff yesterday, and today I'm back again making songs like it's nothing x3 wierdness




Yeeeees.Thats our Wuffi Woffler.

Thank you for your new and maybe for you "emotional" Music Track.

Back on Track....Hehehehe.

Thank you,my Wuffi Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 21, 2020)

no problem :3 this was just a very simple wuffler :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 24, 2020)

Already, the wuffler returns! The stubborn wuffler that will only do its own crazy style and refuses to learn about "real music"


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Already, the wuffler returns! The stubborn wuffler that will only do its own crazy style and refuses to learn about "real music"




Cool,groovy Woffler.
Looks like,our Woffler did another "shaken from the Sleeve" Song.What a great Talent.

Thank you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 25, 2020)

Another bad, wierd song... I keep being stuck in the same web of bad thinking


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 26, 2020)

Here comes more wufflers! From a better feeling wuffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

Very nice,my better feeling Wuffi.
I am very glad to see you "keep it up".


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 28, 2020)

I am only keeping it up if nothing else :3 wuff wuff!

Now a dragonball Z wuffler!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I am only keeping it up if nothing else :3 wuff wuff!
> 
> Now a dragonball Z wuffler!




Wow,this sounds like from an 80s Karate Movie like Bloodsport or Karate Tiger.

Very good,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 28, 2020)

Thanks uwu!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 2, 2020)

A grün und gelb wuffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A grün und gelb wuffler :3




Grüner Fuchs......oh dear,I think he is very sick....
Gelber Fuchs.....oh no....another sick Fox...

But whey then this Song is so great ?? 
A very good foxed Foxler,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 2, 2020)

It's green because its a child of the forest :3 schöner waldkind frölich und frei :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> It's green because its a child of the forest :3 schöner waldkind frölich und frei :3



Waidmannsheil....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 8, 2020)

a cool rammstein song!

la retour de le wuffleur!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 9, 2020)

Already more wufflers o.o


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a cool rammstein song!
> 
> la retour de le wuffleur!





Flofflewoffle said:


> Already more wufflers o.o




I wish it was 1982.
..you could make a lot of Money with your Music for the Atari Computer Games,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 9, 2020)

Well its not money that I need the most :3c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Well its not money that I need the most :3c


Your music would have fit so well into the games from back then.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 9, 2020)

well maybe it also will into games now :3 you already played one wufflegame :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> well maybe it also will into games now :3 you already played one wufflegame :3


Wufflegame is good,WoffleMusic is great.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 9, 2020)

but wuffler itself is hideous


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> but wuffler itself is hideous


Mr./ Mrs. Woffle will never be hideous! -.-
I see you around a lot
And you
Although a lil lost at times
Are always a very nice kitty!

It’s like Mr. 1970 says! “Wuff woof :-)”


You are amazing
The stuff you make is amazing
And
Like
Uh...
Meow!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 10, 2020)

gotta post something here again so gbatemp notifies me of new songs


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> gotta post something here again so gbatemp notifies me of new songs


You can go to the top of the page>select the three dots>unwatch the thread>and then rewatch it


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Mr./ Mrs. Woffle will never be hideous! -.-
> I see you around a lot
> And you
> Although a lil lost at times
> ...



Mew mew! Thanks for the encouragement but believing in myself appears to be the hardest task I have ever done o.o


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

yet another wuffler.... no surprises ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> yet another wuffler.... no surprises ¯\_(ツ)_/¯






Beautiful......

No Surprises..you funny,dansk Suppekokk.

Great Music and Style.Awesome Work,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks you nudelsupf :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thanks you nudelsupf :3




Where did have that ?!? I did not found it in any Cook Book.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

probably in denmark or sweden ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> probably in denmark or sweden ;3


Then it is a smørrebrød.
For sure...



You do not understand him in German neither in English.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

How is that a real smørrebrød x3 it looks like a _klatkage, _not _smørrebrød _


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> How is that a real smørrebrød x3 it looks like a _klatkage, _not _smørrebrød _


Maybe we have another Talent from you discovered.

GBAtemp´s first Danish Chef (I think we have an Norwegian - @The Real Jdbye and an French one - @Cyan ).


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

oh I actually worked as a chef a few years ago :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh I actually worked as a chef a few years ago :3


Funny.
I learned this "Craft" and worked as Cook for many Years.

That is maybe why I love Food and good Meals....and weight around 120 Kg.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

oh god same, I weigh way too much ;w; loves treats like a wuffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oh god same, I weigh way too much ;w; loves treats like a wuffler :3


Wuffi and Woffler.....against the World.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

_sniffle sniffle snoffle..._
Why think about bad things when you can think about where more treats are hidden :3c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> _sniffle sniffle snoffle..._
> Why think about bad things when you can think about where more treats are hidden :3c


The Thing is.....my Threads are not hidden....are accessible to everyone.
So Austria Wuffler has to be careful not to get too big.

And making some "Movements" by listening to Wuffis awesome Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

wuffel von österreich :3 erzwuffel


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> wuffel von österreich :3 erzwuffel


Can you make an "Jodler Song" for me please ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think I can yodle x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 12, 2020)

Time to play uno with vin and lose!


Will yodlesong be next? Who knows....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 12, 2020)

Not a yodlesong ._.

I've been on a huge roll, but now it must be time for a little break :3 but not such a long break that I get lazy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Time to play uno with vin and lose!
> 
> 
> Will yodlesong be next? Who knows....





Flofflewoffle said:


> Not a yodlesong ._.
> 
> I've been on a huge roll, but now it must be time for a little break :3 but not such a long break that I get lazy




Thank you for your new Songs.
Playing UNO is really nice....

Kymi´s Coaster Part 2 is awesome (5:00min).




ͼ(ݓ_ݓ)ͽ

No Jodelsong.....soo sad.......


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 13, 2020)

but I can't yodle ._. glad you like the other songs though uwu!!!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 14, 2020)

Time to share a picture from new wufflegame :3c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Time to share a picture from new wufflegame :3c




Awesome !!! Wofflegame !! Yess !!


Thank you for Sharing,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 14, 2020)

an exciting new wufflegame!! But can I even finish it, aww....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 14, 2020)

Making all these games can be a bit stressful  x3
Songs are more fun and relaxing :3 

yodleyoohoo...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Making all these games can be a bit stressful  x3
> Songs are more fun and relaxing :3
> 
> _*yodleyoohoo.*_..


I knew it....

Please put it also in the Wofflergame as Soundsample please.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 15, 2020)

Wufflegame II: The Yodeling


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sounds like jodeling.
See,you managed it finally.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 15, 2020)

but it isn't x3 one day, one day, who knows...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 19, 2020)

Wuffler travels back in time...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> lol



Oh dear, you actually did it, hahaha xD


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

lol  ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Oh dear, you actually did it, hahaha xD





Flofflewoffle said:


> lol  ;3



I "suspect" there is a "Story" behind this funny Tune....


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I "suspect" there is a "Story" behind this funny Tune....


It was based on an idea I had never finished before lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> It was based on an idea I had never finished before lol


...and with a little Vodka and a danish Genius it is finished now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ...and with a little Vodka and a danish Genius it is finished now.


Just wait for something even bigger on my thread soon™


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Just wait for something even bigger on my thread soon™


Yes,I expect some from you,my Lady.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

wuffler is enslaved and trapped in a smelly, dusty, dirty dungeon.......... will someone rescue yanya


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> wuffler is enslaved and trapped in a smelly, dusty, dirty dungeon.......... will someone rescue yanya




On some Music Tracks,you know instantly after 2-3 Seconds if a Song is aweseome.

Just like here,my Wuffi.

Thank you for sharing this great Track.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

thank you !! at least you still like them even if there is no yodeling


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> thank you !! at least you still like them even if there is no yodeling


A Prisoner do not deserves to be "bejodeled" too.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

captive in the prison of the evil baron von jodelheim


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> captive in the prison of the evil baron von jodelheim


This is an greater "Punishment"....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

what is even this lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> what is even this lol


Austrian Culture.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

a most barbarian culture indeed ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> a most barbarian culture indeed ;3


Says the Man from the North.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2020)

if you want to witness the utter barbarism of danish culture, look up _ørkenens sønner_, a most hideous act


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> if you want to witness the utter barbarism of danish culture, look up _ørkenens sønner_, a most hideous act



I do not understand anything but the are really funny Guys.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 23, 2020)

they are most vulgar x3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 28, 2020)

*What should be the next wufflegame?*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> *What should be the next wufflegame?*



_* 8. The Secret of Jodeling Island.*_

_**_


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 29, 2020)

Adventures of the evil Baron von Jodelheim owo


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Adventures of the evil Baron von Jodelheim owo





Very nice Tune,Monsieur.
The Title for the Game is also very nice.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks :3 
I'm happy you always support and care about my work :3 wuffle wuff!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 4, 2020)

New wufflemusic for a new wufflegame!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 8, 2020)

A final wuffler...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 8, 2020)

A cover of vin's song, my favourite musician


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 9, 2020)

Now the very final wuffler!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)

Awesome,my Wuffi.
Really awesome.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm happy you still like it ! :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 12, 2020)

15 minutes of gritty, grainy, crunchy lo fi remixes :3c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)

Haydenwoffle II - When ?? 

Great "Soundtrack" I hope the Game is released soon,I can not wait...

Bravo,Maestro Wuffi and Vins.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 13, 2020)

When? sometime between july 27th, 2020 and early 2021 :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> When? sometime between july 27th, 2020 and early 2021 :3


So soon ? wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuf ❤

You are a good Wuffy,my haydenwoffelnder Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 13, 2020)

_wufflehug!!!!!!_ 

a big soft dog.... that just wants pets....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 15, 2020)

A cover of one of vin's lol songs! Very short but so cool so I had to  :'3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A cover of one of vin's lol songs! Very short but so cool so I had to  :'3



 

Very good Job.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 15, 2020)

thanks !!
sad empty times here when foxy is gone and everyone else is only awake at night...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> thanks !!
> sad empty times here when foxy is gone and everyone else is only awake at night...





 

Your awesome Music is still here.Thank you for shareing it,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 15, 2020)

there is only you, a mere wuffler :3


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 17, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A final wuffler...



Damn that slaps. Really great song.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks uwu!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 25, 2020)

Finally a new wuffler! I hope the break has been long enough!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)

An awesome "Birthday Woffler",my Wuffi.

Thank you and please continue like this,with your great Music and more of your Games please.

Thank you for sharing your Stuff with us,my wuffelnder Flofflewuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 26, 2020)

no problem! I am still continuing so far :3
while Haydenwoffle II broke, a new project may come soon ....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> no problem! I am still continuing so far :3
> while Haydenwoffle II broke, a new project may come soon ....


Nice to hear,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 26, 2020)

wiffle wuffle woffle wuff!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 30, 2020)

Another song but this one is not a wuffler! Since I have become a mewing catto :3
//////////////////////////////////but Vin's music is just much better//////////////////////////////////


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

Here it is, a big fat gigawuffler!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for this "big,fat" Mega Giga Ultimate Woffler,my Wuffi.
Awesome "Samples"...

Enough Stuff for an Album.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

it is an album :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> it is an album :3



Great.

But why now gone ??


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

because I made a mistake in it which I didn't realize until it was already up ;w;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> because I made a mistake in it which I didn't realize until it was already up ;w;


And now ? Where is my Mega Ultra Giga Fat Wuffler ?

Encore,Encore,Encore....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

don't worry, I'll upload a fixed version soon!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

gigawuffler is back!
le grand wuffleur


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Why so sad Wiffle waffle wuffle ??? So good Music,my Wuffi !!! 

Very noice,Wuffi,awesome Job.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

it was bad before I fixed it ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

You are to hard to yourself,my Friend.
..nobody expects absolutely 100 Percent PERFECT Projects/Music ....
(except YOU expect it from yourself...)

And do not forget please,little,tiny "Things" makes your Music "unique".
And differs you from today´s Massproducts...


wuuuhuuuuuuuu,wuff waff wufflöwuff.....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2020)

I made over 500 songs now, how am I not a mass producer


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 13, 2020)

Awiffle! A mighty gigawuffler lands!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Wiffle Waffle Wuffle.....is it maybe possible to make an "happier" Version of it ?
It sounds sooooooo sad,my Wuffi.

After your new 1.21 Giga Wuffler you have all "Rights" to sound happy and jolly,Wuffi !!! 

Thank you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

how to write happy songs is actually pretty hard for me ;w;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Songs from the new Gigawoffler does not really reflected it.
But maybe I have to listen a second Time ....?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

maybe that album just reflects how I feel inside, I'll try a happier song too next time :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> maybe that album just reflects how I feel inside, I'll try a happier song too next time :3


You do not need to change.
It is ok as it is,you should make your Songs as you wish and how do you feel,my Wuffi.

Sometimes they are sad or sorrowful...this is ok.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

but you also asked for a happy song at the same time ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes,I have asked,my Wuffi.

You should not forget,you are the Master,the Genius,the Composer.
You make the Songs and when you are feeling not so good,then your Songs maybe will be influenced.
That is ok.

When I ask for a happy Song,it only means,maybe your are also happy then/someday.
And then you can make happy Wofflers.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

I did find a few happy wufflers here :3 but these are almost all of them :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank you,my Wuffi Friend.

It should make you happy too.
Nice Wuffi - nice Wufflers.
Sad Wuffi - nice sad Wufflers.
Happy Wuffi - happy Wufflers.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

but even these themes aren't really completely happy or even very emotional, they always have this emotional ambiguity in them ;w;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Are you a happy und lucky Woffler,my Friend ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

more lucky than I should be and less happy than I should be x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

I expected such Answer.

Is your Music making you happy and lucky ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 14, 2020)

that's a very hard question to answer. The process of making music makes me happy, but I don't really enjoy the product. And I guess I'm not exactly lucky with it if it isn't very successful, except for in here?

But I believe anyway that the sound of your music is affected very much by your upbringing and not just your current life situation. And that was neither happy nor lucky x3


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> that's a very hard question to answer. The process of making music makes me happy, but I don't really enjoy the product. And I guess I'm not exactly lucky with it if it isn't very successful, except for in here?
> 
> But I believe anyway that the sound of your music is affected very much by your upbringing and not just your current life situation. And that was neither happy nor lucky x3


Don't worry, I feel exactly the same.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 15, 2020)

and you are also a very good friend!!
I do sense a similar kind of emotional ambiguity in your songs though, that's not that same as them being bad of course, but if I know you I know you would sometimes feel it shouldn't _always_ be there. . . sadly it's not just a switch you turn on and off x3 but you know :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 15, 2020)

no success at writing anything happy yet . . . now I start to obsess over why I just can't do it x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> no success at writing anything happy yet . . . now I start to obsess over why I just can't do it x3




Please take your Time,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 15, 2020)

wufflewuff on a hard quest to improve :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 16, 2020)

What to do next as a wuffler? where can I go, what can I do which would be interesting? more of the same?
I want to try something at least somewhat different though, just a little bit!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> What to do next as a wuffler? where can I go, what can I do which would be interesting? more of the same?
> I want to try something at least somewhat different though, just a little bit!



Maybe a new March of the Wofflers ? 
Or the "Wiffle Waffle Woffle Soundtrack" to the Motion Picture.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 17, 2020)

maybe a smol break wiffle waffle wuffle?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 20, 2020)

Oops, looks like the woffelsbacher pirates got their own theme song!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2020)

Arrrr....awesome Pirate Pack.

The Woffelsbacher Pirate Song is very "pirtatelike" Style,great Song.


Stell Blue sounds like a very "moody" Soundtrack Tune,great.

Infected with Wuff Wuff sounds like a cool Game Soundtrack Tune.

An Awesome Package with some new "Style" from our Wuffi.
Thank you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm happy you like them aww!! You are the most important wufflefan!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 23, 2020)

One of reynardine's old foxsongs were covered :3c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> One of reynardine's old foxsongs were covered :3c




Wow,a amazing peppy-zappy Track.Short but "sexy".
Thank you,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 23, 2020)

no, thank you!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 27, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm back already . . . I didn't have the patience for a long video this time, just a short little track. But hopefully the next will be the next big gigawuffler!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2020)

Another irish song and not those lame originals! :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Unfortunately, I'm back already . . . I didn't have the patience for a long video this time, just a short little track. But hopefully the next will be the next big gigawuffler!




For a "Short Wuffler" a great Song,Wuffi.




Flofflewoffle said:


> Another irish song and not those lame originals! :3




Awesome Wuffi !!!!!! I love it.
Thank you very much,it is very entertaining.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks aww! But how are you, you mufflewuff?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thanks aww! But how are you, you mufflewuff?


After Wuffi´s Musical Intermezzo ->  Great,my Friend. 

Thank you for asking.

Wuffi´s Music makes People happy.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2020)

I also get happy that someone likes it so thank you!! But as you know, I'm not yet satisfied myself :3 I always want to be the best :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I also get happy that someone likes it so thank you!! But as you know, I'm not yet satisfied myself :3 I always want to be the best :3


It is ok and a good Attitude,my Friend.
Try to not loose your Focus.
And try to take care of yourself in the same Way please.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2020)

you are actually right about that x3 whoops I never realized x3 taking care of yourself is the most important . . .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

The Whiskey in the Jar Woffler was an great Example for which Options you have.
Sometimes a familiar "Cover Version" works awesome,like today.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2020)

if only I could write an original song myself which is as good as the irish music . . . it's not very complicated but it just sounds so good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> if only I could write an original song myself which is as good as the irish music . . . it's not very complicated but it just sounds so good



"The Wild Rover" is maybe worth a Look/Listen......
Maybe it helps you on your Search for "Inspiration"....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2020)

I'll try to see :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 29, 2020)

A strange version of the wild rover!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow,what an interesting Interpretation,Wuffi.

*imagine sitting in ALTERNATE REALITY (c)Datasoft in the City Tavern and order a Drink,listen to that Song.* 

Great Work,my Wuffi. 
Awiffle.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 29, 2020)

Thank you wiffle waffle wuffle!

I would give you an extra large beer


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 2, 2020)

The accordiwuffler returns :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 3, 2020)

A brand new world of media is about to unfold in front of your very eyes!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The accordiwuffler returns :3




So nice irish Tune !!! 



Flofflewoffle said:


> A brand new world of media is about to unfold in front of your very eyes!



Is that the new Windows "Error Tune" when something is not ok ? 

Very dramatic.

Thank you,Wuffi,very good and nice Music,very good Work.....awiffle.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you! Awiffle! I'm trying to work more and more with voices, hopefully I can make a song which has singing in it soon :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 7, 2020)

And now something completely different that has nothing to do with singing . . . a cover of a tune from vin !


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 8, 2020)

Even more wuffletunes, after a piece dedicated to vin here is one dedicated to a fanciful fox!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 9, 2020)

Another vin vin piece! Hopefully the end of the wufflestorm :3c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Even more wuffletunes, after a piece dedicated to vin here is one dedicated to a fanciful fox!




Is this your Voice on the Fox Song ? 
Great "Fox Folksong"


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 11, 2020)

thanks :3 it is my voice yes :3

A tribute to a disappeared fox


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 13, 2020)

More wufflesongs are already back ;w; will I ever find a decent schedule :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2020)

A somber wufflesong but it also tells you that everything will be ok :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> More wufflesongs are already back ;w; will I ever find a decent schedule :3




I am very sorry,my Wuffi,I have overread this great Song.❤❤



Flofflewoffle said:


> A somber wufflesong but it also tells you that everything will be ok :3




Oh.....very somber....really.....
But as you told us,all will be ok again.❤


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2020)

sometime it will, it's just a question of how long though :'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2020)

A small little fillerwuffler to pass the time. One day a big grand project, larger than ever before must return, maybe a new game, maybe more fox animations, wuffler parades or something, a little cartoon to go with the videos like that fox one, but I don't have the ideas for that yet. . . so in the mean time it will just be a few small, not so ambitious videos. I'm also still getting used to using linux for music production, it hasn't entirely won me over yet for that purpose so I might go back to windows for that x3

While I haven't had so many creative ideas, I've at least worked on improving the video and audio quality :3

Awuffle!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A small little fillerwuffler to pass the time. One day a big grand project, larger than ever before must return, maybe a new game, maybe more fox animations, wuffler parades or something, a little cartoon to go with the videos like that fox one, but I don't have the ideas for that yet. . . so in the mean time it will just be a few small, not so ambitious videos. I'm also still getting used to using linux for music production, it hasn't entirely won me over yet for that purpose so I might go back to windows for that x3
> 
> While I haven't had so many creative ideas, I've at least worked on improving the video and audio quality :3
> 
> Awuffle!




Oh,a very nice "fillerwuffler".
You are surprising us with "New Musicstyles" and Names,very cool,my Wuffi.


Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2020)

glad you like it! A fillerwuffler like a danish pastry filled with jam or marcipan or chocolate :3 that would be a nice breakfast tomorrow :3
hopefully I can get some better ideas for music tomorrow too :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2020)

These are dire wuffletimes . . . only short, unambitious and lame songs are coming out . . . where is my grand super masterpiece x'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2020)

Yet another short fillerwuffler! The days of 27 minute long videos seem to be long gone :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

Awiffle,awaffle...

A woffeliger Marriage Woffler ? 
Thank you for your short Wofflers.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2020)

A marriage between a wuffler and a fox  . . . well not really x'3

Now toll the bells o'freedom!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 1, 2020)

Back again :3 This time with a water organ song, approved by a fox :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Back again :3 This time with a water organ song, approved by a fox :3




Very nice morning Woffler. 
Thank you.

When I use my "Water Organ" in the Bathtub,it sounds more like a Tuba....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 2, 2020)

good morning alex!!! Thank you too :3 
Maybe you can send me a sample of that underwater tuba, and I can use it my next song


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 7, 2020)

A chesterwufffler :3

I am also working on a Darts game :


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 8, 2020)

A wuffler pastorale that I had been working on for a few days :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A chesterwufffler :3
> 
> I am also working on a Darts game :




Darts...I love Darts Game !!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 8, 2020)

glad you like it :3 I will show some more progress soon !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> glad you like it :3 I will show some more progress soon !


Also your Woffler Pastorale.Very nice,my Wuffi.

Thank you for your Time and your great Work,keep it up please.Very,very nice !!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you too!!  *wufflehug* 
too bad there is no wufflehug emoji . . .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thank you too!!  *wufflehug*
> too bad there is no wufflehug emoji . . .


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 9, 2020)

hug hug!!!! for my austrian wufflefriend!





Here is a sweet wufflerdream but that was my entire backlog of songs :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> hug hug!!!! for my austrian wufflefriend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much,a very nice "Abendwuffler".


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you too!! Wuffel-bei-nacht!!
Where do you get all those hug emojis from :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Where do you get all those hug emojis from :3



Thank you my Wuffi.
From other Forums or Sites.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 12, 2020)

I see, good to know my wufflefriend :3 maybe I will use some more too one day.


In the meantime, have an aardvark! in a bulwark!

Not sure what kind of wufflepun I can come up with based on that :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I see, good to know my wufflefriend :3 maybe I will use some more too one day.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, have an aardvark! in a bulwark!
> ...




Bravo !! 


 

It sounds for me also like an "Medieval" Wuffler.
Very nice.I love that Kind of Music.

Maybe this Game "inspires" you for some other. 



Thank you,my Wuffi.❤


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 13, 2020)

thank you too!

Oh I remember that game, another game with wufflers :3 those damn wufflers are everywhere!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 16, 2020)

Here comes even more pastorales, rescued from the trash :3

You may say my style is getting monotonous (or even too simple) now, but I really enjoy composing it like nothing else right now.

Awiffle wuff!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 18, 2020)

A fruitwuffler but not made with fruity, the actual program, awww x3
Actually the title came from an old bag of comfits or bonbons from italy that I remember eating as a kid x3 Other than being a happy memory, it has nothing to do with this song :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 21, 2020)

Oops, one final wufflesong! What a productive period it has been :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2020)

Fuity Fruitwaffler !! Lovely like rødgrød med fløde....

Ande the babbling old Brook is like Stegt svinekød med skorpe serveret med kartofler og brun sauce.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 21, 2020)

yum, you get some yummy meals in austria :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 24, 2020)

Even though I feel like I should give you a break, since basically only 2 people are watching this thread, I can't stop making wufflers x3
I could combine several of them into longer albums, but those perform badly on youtube so it's not really worth it x'3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)

Good Sound.Nice.Hear it...makes pleasure and very,very good and nice Day.

No break,Wuffi,please Music make...more...like it..very,very,very nice..from me Wuffler.
Good Music...hear more.

Good Day and have thanks.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 24, 2020)

I will make more sometime, but if you are getting tired of commenting on every song, just know that you don't have to <3
But maybe I overthink it, I just don't want it to be some sort of chore for you :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

Kraftwerk managed to inspire a wuffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Kraftwerk managed to inspire a wuffler :3



Is good,very nice,yes,very nice,good Musik.
Many Thank you for Music,me Woffi.


Do you know "Von den blauen Bergen kommen wir" ? 



or

"Es leuchtet blau" ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

What is that second movie, german Rambo in afghanistan or something 

That blaue bergen song sure is repetetive, maybe that's how to make something people like :3 (except its not x3)

When you say yes, good, very nice, good, nice it sounds a bit sarcastic x'3 but I guess it's hard to find something to say . . . maybe all good music has already been made before?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> When you say yes, good, very nice, good, nice it sounds a bit sarcastic x'3 but I guess it's hard to find something to say . . . maybe all good music has already been made before?



It is my "actual Style" if you read some Posts from the last Days from me.
No worries,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

worrying worrying wufflers ;w;
_hug hug!_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Damn, this stuff is good


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Damn, this stuff is good



Thanks, well I always feel like its never good enough uwu

_*big hug!*_


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thanks, well I always feel like its never good enough uwu
> 
> _*big hug!*_


It's always great! OwO
You gotta love your own 'Wufflers' 
It is legally required now >:3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> It's always great! OwO
> You gotta love your own 'Wufflers'
> It is legally required now >:3




Thanks, oh you don't know how hard it is x3 Seems like I am a major criminal then x3

_*big hug to you too!*
_
On the one hand I feel encouraged that gbatemp likes these songs when youtube doesn't <3 on the other hand I just never learn, no matter how many people tell me they like it and its good, its like it never penetrates my furry ears x3 I'm sorry for being so stuck in the same negative groove :3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thanks, oh you don't know how hard it is x3 Seems like I am a major criminal then x3
> 
> _*big hug to you too!*
> _
> On the one hand I feel encouraged that gbatemp likes these songs when youtube doesn't <3 on the other hand I just never learn, no matter how many people tell me they like it and its good, its like it never penetrates my furry ears x3 I'm sorry for being so stuck in the same negative groove :3


*bigger hug*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *bigger hug*




_*biggest hug!*_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> _*biggest hug!*_


Dammit, I’ve been outhugged


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2020)

I have more hugs to give owo


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 1, 2020)

Another small wuffler I made while awake at night :3 Just a smol for fun thing :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 3, 2020)

A positive and uplifting pastorale :3 at least I tried that :3
For once in a lifetime I am actually happy with a song and not unsatisfied!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A positive and uplifting pastorale :3 at least I tried that :3
> For once in a lifetime I am actually happy with a song and not unsatisfied!!




Thank you for you Music,my Wuffi.
You maybe do not understand,why I always support you...

Maybe this:

On Days like these (a little sad) your Music maybe is helpful for some People.
Thank you,Wuffi.❤❤


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 3, 2020)

i think this is enough information for me to believe you are beyond talented. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you uwu!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 7, 2020)

New wufflers arrived!
This one has a very important message for you :
_
Går du blot i skoven grøn, kanske det ej lykkedes, du fanger fugl!_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey,so many new Things from our Wuffi.❤❤

A very cute Avatar Picture,the Drawings in your Video Preview are really great,I like it very much.

And of course your new great Pastorale.Awesome Rythm after the Intro.

Thank you for Sharing.❤❤


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you too aww! vin also helped with this pastorale :3 maybe that's why its good :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

Another wuffler, there is no break from wufflers so far :3 (I kinda like making wufflers if you haven't noticed already) =w=

This sort of fake baroque or renaissance style seems to have become standard for me now, but I also enjoy it a lot :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Are you an Iron Maiden Fan ?

This Songs reminds me so on "Rime of the Ancient Mariner"
Awesome !!!! 

Thank you for Sharing,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

I don't know that song but it sounds cool though, thanks for sharing that too :3
_wufflehug!_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I don't know that song but it sounds cool though, thanks for sharing that too :3
> _wufflehug!_



If you want to learn/playing Bass Guitar - this is the Reference Song for it.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

aww, I remember I had a bass actually!! but I gave it back because I was only interested in synths :'3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> aww, I remember I had a bass actually!! but I gave it back because I was only interested in synths :'3




Many People say/said "Bass is unnecessary and redundant"...
They never listen to Iron Maiden´s Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

Bass is very important !!!! I don't agree with anyone who said that x3 I only gave the bass back because I couldn't master several instruments at once :3

Vin's music also has awesome bass, even if it's not a bass guitar :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

It is a (not so good) Human Manner,to "keep off" a Single Part/Ingredient/Instrument..."
..and then complaining about the Result....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

who is complaining :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> who is complaining :3


The People of the Society.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

don't they always x3
you can always find someone complaining over anything x3 And some are more justified than others x'3

at least I stopped saying bad things about my songs now :3 some personal progress at least :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> at least I stopped saying bad things about my songs now :3 some personal progress at least :3



Yes,I noticed it and it makes me really,really happy,my Wuffi.❤


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

same uwu! but you helped me get there too! <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 14, 2020)

A wuffling little intermezzo :3 This might be the beginning of a new series :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)

A very intense wuffling Intermezzo.......bravo Maestro.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 14, 2020)

thank you wuffle wuff!!! 
I'm happy that you still desire to watch this thread after like a year :3 Must mean wufflers stand the test of time right ;3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 17, 2020)

A new wuffler has arrived again in only three days! But I used to post something every day sometimes in the past, so at least my patience has improved a little bit, if not much :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 20, 2020)

Now time for a nice yummy stew for winter :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Now time for a nice yummy stew for winter :3




What a "Coincidence"....
https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-song-are-you-currently-listening-to.387343/page-349#post-9271147


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> What a "Coincidence"....
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-song-are-you-currently-listening-to.387343/page-349#post-9271147


It was no coincidence :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> It was no coincidence :3



So you are both sitting in the Woods and make a "Pot au Feu" ? 





Then I will join please...
https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-song-are-you-currently-listening-to.387343/page-349#post-9271170


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi again :3 
Back to nes music again after quite a long time :3 Unfortunately I don't have a lot to say about this song though ;w; it's also the first cover again for a while :3


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Hi again :3
> Back to nes music again after quite a long time :3 Unfortunately I don't have a lot to say about this song though ;w; it's also the first cover again for a while :3



Well looks like i no longer need to cover it on the NES now that you did it xD


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 25, 2020)

you could do it for pokey though :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 2, 2020)

A new wuffler has arrived again, more for NES :3 or famicom, again with no DPCM :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow,a very good Wuffler !!!  

Very groovy and has a good Mood and Rythm Changes.Bravo !!  

Thank you for sharing,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 2, 2020)

Glad you like it my friend and thank you too!  <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 4, 2020)

And now, a halloween theme . . . in the middle of december . . .


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> And now, a halloween theme . . . in the middle of december . . .



This is amazing *hug*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 4, 2020)

_huggy hug hoog from a doggy dog doog!_


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 7, 2020)

And now one more theme for pokey! They were both based on the Yanya manga, but I'm not sure anyone remembers that :'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 9, 2020)

another POKEY!! but this one is merely okey :3 
_I spam that pun too much_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

Awesome Tune.

Whe nI close my Eyes and listen to it,I can imagine an Atari 800 XL Game with this Soundtrack.
I never understand why the C64 was so popular,the Music/Sound Quality for many Games where so  in Comparison to the Atari Pokey Sounds.





Thank you,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

you are completely right !! POKEY is one of the best sound chips and also one of the most fun to work on :3
but I think the commodore was cheaper than the atari, and it doesn't sound bad either :3 It's got some neat tricks of its own as well :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

And now . . .  a story from the bible . . .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> you are completely right !! POKEY is one of the best sound chips and also one of the most fun to work on :3
> but I think the commodore was cheaper than the atari, and it doesn't sound bad either :3 It's got some neat tricks of its own as well :3


Quantity over quality.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

Well SID is not bad :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Well SID is not bad :3


Not the Sound,the Mass of Games.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

oh that is true for sure x3 atari 8-bit didn't really get all that many but C64 had loads of them


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> And now . . .  a story from the bible . . .




Did I have mentioned,your Voice is that of a Storyteller from the Middle Ages.Very,very nice.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 17, 2020)

oh I'm sorry, for some reason I didn't see your post ;w;
but thank you, new lyrics songs might return sometime :3



For now, just a song about moss, though. Could anything be more boring? (except radio music I know you think )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2020)

I take off my hat ... excellent Job. 
Is this "newer" Stuff ?

Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 17, 2020)

np, you like that hat emoji :3 its cute too :3

what do you mean by newer?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> np, you like that hat emoji :3 its cute too :3
> 
> what do you mean by newer?



Did you made it now or is it from your "Archive" ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 18, 2020)

It's all new :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 20, 2020)

Now an alternate christmas song from your wuffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

Danish Chrsitmas must be sooo nice,my Wuffi.
I would really like to see your Celebrations in your Country,with such nice Music.

...and awesome Food of course.


Did I already have mentioned,you have a very cool,Viking Voice.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 20, 2020)

too bad I won't be having any christmas celebration this year, so I can't show you anything :3
thank you though :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 21, 2020)

And now a cover of a vin sketch :3

One day I should consider albums again . . .


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 31, 2020)

And here we go with a wuffly album saved until the end of the year!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> And here we go with a wuffly album saved until the end of the year!!




 

Very,very,very beautiful musical Beginning for 2021.

Thank you for your wuffelige,great and awesome Music Contributions and for Sharing it with us,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you so much aww!! 
I somehow always feel like its not good enough, inferior ;w; but you know ;w; it's a mental illusion that never seems to disappear and its stupid x3
I want to believe what you say when you say its good :3 but it never works x3 not your fault though, you are always amazing !


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 13, 2021)

Well after a short hiatus, here are some more wuffly songs :3 Unfortunately its a bit hard for me to describe them x3
I originally had an idea for like a puppy choir synth sound :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

Awesome !!!! 
Atari Version "wuffles" different but really,really great 
So cute Wuffies and Wuffi Tunes.
Great Music,my Wuffi

*waff waff waffiwaff*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you wuffly wuff! They wiffle all your bad dreams away when you sleep :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 14, 2021)

Well here are some more wuffly tunes :3 but I have to find a better way to actually react to people's comments without being flustered all the time x3 that doesn't mean I don't appreciate you or your comments though ;w; its just so hard to react to them ;w;


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2021)

Whoops, looks like another wuffliest song arrived U ' w ' U


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Well here are some more wuffly tunes :3 but I have to find a better way to actually react to people's comments without being flustered all the time x3 that doesn't mean I don't appreciate you or your comments though ;w; its just so hard to react to them ;w;




Awesome Tunes,very,very good,my Wuffi.

Do you now the awesome (but also eccentric) Ritchie Blackmore ?

First an awesome Hard Rock/Heavy Metal Guitarist but then.....Blackmore´s Night....

I maybe see an "similar" musical Way for you....if you like,please listen to his Blackmore´s Night Music and you maybe understand what I mean compared to your Music (Style).

I am pretty sure,you are not the "typical Mass Mainstream" Album Musician.....meant in a very positive Way,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2021)

oh I love that blackmore's night, good suggestion :3
it's like what I would sound like if I was good, lol. I can definitely hear the similarity. The cool thing is vin was also very inspired by folk music like this, just french :3

And yeah, I'm pretty sure I will never be well known, but as time progresses, I start to realize more and more what you said once - views and like and subscriber numbers don't matter. It's better to be appreciated by a few good friends and simply do what you like :3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Well here are some more wuffly tunes :3 but I have to find a better way to actually react to people's comments without being flustered all the time x3 that doesn't mean I don't appreciate you or your comments though ;w; its just so hard to react to them ;w;



Second one gives me Majora’s mask vibes


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2021)

maybe uwu, any resemblance is accidental


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> maybe uwu, any resemblance is accidental


UwU


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 16, 2021)

Another atari pokeywuffler :3 also known as okey pokey :3
This one is @Reynardine 's favourite song :3 but he is gone again


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

And a cover of a song by VinsCool now! lots of wufflers every day!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Wuufi woffles wuffelige Wufflers every Day....yeah....

Very wuffelig Woffler,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

every day, in and out, out and in :3 as the number of wufflers grow, it gets harder and harder to make them memorable  . . .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> ........ harder and harder to make them memorable  . . .


Computer ?
Sheet of Paper and a Pencil ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

what do you mean?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> what do you mean?


Make an "Archive" and write down all your Music Tracks.
(Not the Score/Music Notes !!!! )


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

I just mean, with so many new releases each one isn't really "special" anymore . . . 
It's not really because of "quality vs. quantity" because the new tunes are actually better . . . but even bad quality tunes were more special when there were only a few, now there are so many . . . do you see what I mean :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I just mean, with so many new releases each one isn't really "special" anymore . . .
> It's not really because of "quality vs. quantity" because the new tunes are actually better . . . but even bad quality tunes were more special when there were only a few, now there are so many . . . do you see what I mean :3



Sometimes with some Things a "History" is not a bad Idea.
Somtimes it confuses and is not really helpful..
(I made this Experience last Week with Video Editing,it was very,very annoying...)

I depends on the User,which "kind" is more helpful.
Maybe you can try a "Master Track" and make "Backups" after Changes...
or
Maybe Master Track - New Version (Changelog) -> New Version (Changelog)...
or
Master Track -> Minor Changes -> "Updated" Master Track -> Minor Changes....


Maybe that Kind,something,that suits for YOU,my Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 17, 2021)

well I do make remakes some times :3 like that vin song :3 I guess you just have to take it for granted that there will be a lot of content building up over time ;w; 
but what I mean is, even if my songs are getting better, every new one isn't as outstanding anymore because there are already so many x3 I don't know how else to explain it x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> well I do make remakes some times :3 like that vin song :3 I guess you just have to take it for granted that there will be a lot of content building up over time ;w;
> but what I mean is, even if my songs are getting better, every new one isn't as outstanding anymore because there are already so many x3 I don't know how else to explain it x3



No worries,Wuffi,I understand you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 19, 2021)

Now the Iowa Saga continues with the song of Iowa . . . a three minute love song ;3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 21, 2021)

MARIO WORLD 16. SUMMONED BY GOD.

I made a smol video based on my dream from yesterday U ' w ' U


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> MARIO WORLD 16. SUMMONED BY GOD.
> 
> I made a smol video based on my dream from yesterday U ' w ' U



*hug*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 21, 2021)

*hug hug*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> MARIO WORLD 16. SUMMONED BY GOD.
> 
> I made a smol video based on my dream from yesterday U ' w ' U




The Video you made is awesome..


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks uwu! I feel somewhat proud of it x'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 31, 2021)

New wuffly album again!
unfortunately this one did not get as good as I wanted and I also gave it up early . . .


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 5, 2021)

New song, a cover this time :3
Some wuffly Prussian might is exactly what we need around here :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 10, 2021)

And now time for a furry reinactment of the new testament U ' w ' U
All on the Atari 8-bit, of course.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> furry reinactment of the new testament


Never thought I'd read those words


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 10, 2021)

at least I still have a few surprises to offer then :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 12, 2021)

And now a bad furry reinactment of the Vietnam war with a very terrible and inaccurate cover ;w;


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 18, 2021)

And now a nice underwater theme :3 Cugzilia II is still just a prototype though, I have no idea if it will ever come out :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> And now a nice underwater theme :3 Cugzilia II is still just a prototype though, I have no idea if it will ever come out :3




...wow,amazing.....
  

And sooo relaxing.
Thank you for Sharing,my only favorite left Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank you so much!
Awww, yeah I heard wuffi is gone ;w; always hard when they do, those wuffis ;w;


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 21, 2021)

And now, the same song, but on pokey! also a bit worse x3
. . . . and . . . a collab with TAD! (who none of you know probably, but he is very good)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 24, 2021)

Now its time to serve some time as a castellan! 
_Any knight-to-be should serve some time as a castellan, to learn humility, and learn to direct peasants around._
(ok I have no idea what that means)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 26, 2021)

And now the continuation of the soundtrack with a castle theme :3
(the actual game will never come out)
at least I don't believe in it
(it's just an excuse to make music)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 2, 2021)

And Now. . . (that is starting to become a cliche phrase isn't it) it's time for some more miscellaneous cugII tunes, as if it wasn't ever :3 pretty monotonous content here, they could all have been one video o.o


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

This one sounds like a "best of" from you 
Lots of potential Game Soundtracks included.
Oh my....If you made these in the 80s/90s,you would be the Hero of Soundtracks....*sigh*.


----------



## Manuelasparkles (Mar 2, 2021)

Flofflewoffle, since you do art requests, can you please draw or paint a picture of my two friends from Hamtaro, Laura and Kana, wearing their swimsuits, riding on inflatable swim rings with Hamtaro and Bijou, who are riding on hamster sized inflatable swim rings, in the ocean at the beach for me? One of my friends drew that one on Miiverse, you know.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 2, 2021)

Manuelasparkles said:


> Flofflewoffle, since you do art requests, can you please draw or paint a picture of my two friends from Hamtaro, Laura and Kana, wearing their swimsuits, riding on inflatable swim rings with Hamtaro and Bijou, who are riding on hamster sized inflatable swim rings, in the ocean at the beach for me? One of my friends drew that one on Miiverse, you know.



I haven't done art requests for several years



alexander1970 said:


> This one sounds like a "best of" from you
> Lots of potential Game Soundtracks included.
> Oh my....If you made these in the 80s/90s,you would be the Hero of Soundtracks....*sigh*.



Thank you!! Well I hope there can be a real game made with this soundtrack :3 Yesterday a hero, today, merely a wuffler U ' w ' U


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Thank you!! Well I hope there can be a real game made with this soundtrack :3 Yesterday a hero, today, merely a wuffler U ' w ' U


You're a hero in my eyes :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You're a hero in my eyes :3


damn, that surprises me


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Mar 2, 2021)

Spring, along other positive qualities:  You are hero, and a lovable wuffler for me!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 5, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> Spring, along other positive qualities:  You are hero, and a lovable wuffler for me!


I'm surprised, but flattered :3c (well the wuffler part is not so surprising) U ' w ' U

More continuation of cugpok now :3 this will be an amazing game :3 at least if you are a wuffler :3 otherwise probably not :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 8, 2021)

And now more wuffly wuffly cug cug pok pok! Quite a monotonous routine this is, maybe, but you have to do that to get good at anything :3


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)

I like the Christian song, could be a fast, 8 bit, remix of Salve Maria


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 10, 2021)

It's just something I made up, but every song exists already I guess :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 11, 2021)

Mama hedgehog got her theme uwu!! at least the one for now :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 13, 2021)

Now a cover which is not very good, I should probably have done it differently somehow and not even released this :c so maybe a revised version will come later :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)

Where is Müklük please ? I want ot visit it.

I like both Versions from you,my wuffelige wuffel Fuchsbau Woffel.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 13, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Where is Müklük please ? I want ot visit it.
> 
> I like both Versions from you,my wuffelige wuffel Fuchsbau Woffel.



The town exists inside Yanya's nightmares :3

Thank you my österreicher wuffel :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 17, 2021)

Nu er det tiden for at Raxi Vågner . . .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Nu er det tiden for at Raxi Vågner . . .




En meget optimistisk og virkelig underholdende Raxi.Super,jeg kan rigtig godt lide den,min woofy home woof.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 17, 2021)

Tak min wuffly wuffler! Jeg føler jeg lærer mere og mere hver dag :3 Selvom det måske ikke er noget som enhver lytter kan høre U ' w ' U


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Tak min wuffly wuffler! Jeg føler jeg lærer mere og mere hver dag :3 Selvom det måske ikke er noget som enhver lytter kan høre U ' w ' U



Du skal kunne lide det og have det sjovt, Wuffi, så vil de mennesker, der kan lide at lytte til dig, også kunne lide det.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 17, 2021)

Jeg begynder også at kunne lide det mere for tiden :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Jeg begynder også at kunne lide det mere for tiden :3


Det er jeg glad for at høre, min lille hjemmerøver.
Nå ja, er du et krøllet pindsvin nu?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 17, 2021)

hjemmerøver x3 fjollet ord x3

Pindsvinemor :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> hjemmerøver x3 fjollet ord x3
> 
> Pindsvinemor :3


Hun passer på sine små pindsvin-børn. Meget fint.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 17, 2021)

hun har ikke nogen pindsvineunger endnu tror jeg


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> hun har ikke nogen pindsvineunger endnu tror jeg






Oversætteren må have drukket for meget mjød....
Pindsvinbørn, ikke marsvin.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 18, 2021)

jeg sagde ikke marsvin x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> jeg sagde ikke marsvin x3



Ja, det kan jeg se i dit næstsidste indlæg.
Da oversætteren har spillet mig et puds.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 18, 2021)

Den er sikkert både dårlig og årlig, ligesom den årlige sommerfest :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Den er sikkert både dårlig og årlig, ligesom den årlige sommerfest :3



Only to get sure,the Translator is working:

It's probably both bad and annual, like the annual summer party :3

Correct ?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 18, 2021)

yes, its a pun :3

summer festival, I should say :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 23, 2021)

Time for another wuffletune! This one is sad, sad and sorrowful, and is about going back to the past . . . back to elementary school U ' w ' U 

why is that so sad though? maybe the knowledge that you have to go back there, time and time again, constantly getting older but always among children :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2021)

Wow......really wow,my Wuffi.

What an awesome Tune.
So sorrowful but also very rich in different "Themes".
It really tells us a Story.

Thank you,my wuffelnder wofflefloffel Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank *you* my wuffi! _wuffly hug!_


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

Time for a new wufflesong, I already feel like it has been a while since the last one, but it has really only been five days uwu. This song was inspired by TAD and his lofi hip hop music, but I made it into my own style U ' w ' U


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 30, 2021)

And now time for the boss! uwu


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Mar 30, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> And now time for the boss! uwu



Hell hecking yes!  Your remake of Minor Boss-R, Intro Boss sounds amazing!  The style you went for also is one of my favorites, and you nailed it!  Congratulations for your new both, achievements, and neat tune you pulled together in, Spring!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 30, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> Hell hecking yes!  Your remake of Minor Boss-R, Intro Boss sounds amazing!  The style you went for also is one of my favorites, and you nailed it!  Congratulations for your new both, achievements, and neat tune you pulled together in, Spring!


Thank you my friend!! I know you like the distorted guitars, but I'm sure its not just that :3 In hindsight, I regret that its not compatible with the .it format though x'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 3, 2021)

Now time for some bees uwuffle! That most iconic video game enemy U ' w ' U


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 9, 2021)

A new wufflesong, but be sure to check out vin's new song as well :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 15, 2021)

And now some uwutrash <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 22, 2021)

We make uwutrash <3

A new song has arrived, hopefully its good enough to be a sequel to the original uwutrash, which was one of my best songs


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> We make uwutrash <3
> 
> A new song has arrived, hopefully its good enough to be a sequel to the original uwutrash, which was one of my best songs



Wake up babe, new floffewoffle song just dropped


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

......that sounds really cool,Wuffi......


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks :3 I guess this music is no longer interesting :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 26, 2021)

And now a hopefully slightly uwutrashy cover of Child Maurice :3 Der Moritzkind :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 28, 2021)

Now time for a hideous face to appear! This picture was the most hideous face I could find on my hard drive, also known as "bootleg yanya" :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 2, 2021)

Und jetzt, ein Sang um einer brauner Wuffel!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2021)

Braun Wuffel or Braun Waffel ? 

Very moody Song,Wuffi.Great Work.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 2, 2021)

Thank you!! Waffles with braun schokoladensauce are not too bad :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 7, 2021)

And now time for a wonderful wastepile or a wonderful würfelspiel! Even though this song has nothing to do with the latter, but I like how the words sound :3 its also not a very good song ._. They can't all be amazing, actually I probably only make one good song for every 10 bad ones or so :'3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 8, 2021)

And now a cover of a Vin song! One of her best >:3


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 12, 2021)

And now a new song in the Accordion Sample series :3 unfortunately its not a very good one and I also feel inferior again ._. 
why does this always happen? people have told me so many times that I am actually good and shouldn't feel inferior, but my thick ugly dog head just won't accept it U - . - U


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 18, 2021)

Here is a new tune again, because no matter how much I whine and complain I haven't changed one bit really U ' w ' U pretty embarrassing really U ' w ' U


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Here is a new tune again, because no matter how much I whine and complain I haven't changed one bit really U ' w ' U pretty embarrassing really U ' w ' U



*hug*


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 18, 2021)

*hug hug*
I'll still be complaining about the same thing in 20 years won't I U - . - U


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 20, 2021)

Whoops, here is a new tune that I accidentally made public while reorganizing my videos  but now I might as well release it.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 23, 2021)

Time for another song today, but there is another announcement too, you can play my next game now as well :3 
(if anyone wants, that is) U ' w ' U
It's pretty smol though :3 Personally I consider the music more important :3







https://flofflewoffle.itch.io/corrosive-caverns-ii


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 28, 2021)

And now a couple of Kraftwerk covers for POKEY! They are a bit shortened and simplified from the originals though o.o


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 3, 2021)

After a few days, now a new tune again, this time a sequel to Raxi :3
Ideas for descriptions are kinda lacking at this point, because I don't want to say anything bad about it or myself if I can avoid it, so just enjoy I guess :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 3, 2021)

Since interest in this thread appears to have ceased (only looigi holds on <3) I think I'm going to take a break from posting here. I feel sad about it, but apparently I'm not good enough or interesting enough or what have you . . .


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

i stopped getting notifs for some reason, sorry bout that


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 4, 2021)

It's ok though if you are no longer interested :3 sad for me sure, but that's not something you need to worry about :3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

i do plan to catch up on the songs i missed when i eventually get the time


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 4, 2021)

only do so if you want to :3 maybe I'll just post here a bit more infrequently then and have a couple of tunes in each post :3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

update: i have listened to it and all i gotta say is, damn this is fire


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i stopped getting notifs for some reason, sorry bout that


Same....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> update: i have listened to it and all i gotta say is, damn this is fire



I guess that's good so thanks uwu! But youtube thinks I'm bad 



alexander1970 said:


> Same....



But you came back so I'm happy!




I said I would post here a bit less often but this tune idea came spontaneously after listening to some great sounds that vin made using POKEY explorer! So I put a beat on it and played a melody with it :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 10, 2021)

And now, some wierd chiptune version of the bossa :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 12, 2021)

"On the contrary, The Austro-Hungarian empire, thanks to a secret weapon called the 'Nussini', did not suffer significantly from the Great Hazelnut Disaster of 1655, and was instead able to turn the extremely plentiful hazelnuts into a benefit for its economy . . ."


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 16, 2021)

And now, a new little tune which should be very delightful, at least ren liked it :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 20, 2021)

Here's a new little quaint song :3



Badinerie, a chiptune for the POKEY :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 23, 2021)

And a new little theme, also most quaint, fine and dandy, and for the POKEY :3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> And a new little theme, also most quaint, fine and dandy, and for the POKEY :3



this is good *hug hug*


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 23, 2021)

This is one of the most wholesome threads in this site, keep it up 

(p.s. these songs are soo good!)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this is good *hug hug*



Thanks *hug hug*



Vilagamer999 said:


> This is one of the most wholesome threads in this site, keep it up
> 
> (p.s. these songs are soo good!)



Thanks! I don't think I could stop even if I wanted, its a blessing and a curse U ' w ' U


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 25, 2021)

Speaking of not being able to stop  . . . here is a new little tune already  but this one might be one of my best for POKEY :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 28, 2021)

Here's something new again  . . . not great though U ' w ' U last 3 songs were good but this one is kind of a dud U ' w ' U


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 30, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Here's something new again  . . . not great though U ' w ' U last 3 songs were good but this one is kind of a dud U ' w ' U



sounds nice, even if it's not as great as some of your other tracks, still a fun song


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> sounds nice, even if it's not as great as some of your other tracks, still a fun song



Thank you uwu and I agree :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 1, 2021)

Well, here is another wuffly song already! Still not too great, hopefully I will hit something more memorable soon, but for that a lot of practice is needed, and a lot of flubs . . . U ' w ' U


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 3, 2021)

nothing memorable yet though, just more garbage . . .


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 3, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> nothing memorable yet though, just more garbage . . .



I don't think it's garbage owo


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 3, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I don't think it's garbage owo



I'm sorry, my ramblings about garbage probably don't make sense to most of you at all . . . only vinscool knows what I am talking about '-'


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 10, 2021)

Well here is something new, a theme which might be for a barrel roller game, but I'm not sure about that yet :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 11, 2021)

And something new again, very quick but I was working on both this song and the one before together over the last week :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 15, 2021)

And now, a song based on a status post! U ' w ' U


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello my fantastic Music Woffler.

Long Time no heared here,very,very sorry.

I must say,awesome new and different Tracks.Very,very cool,my Wuffi.
You can be very proud of your Music Talent.Really !!

"The Wavetale Era" is my Favorite.


Thank you for sharing your brilliant Music.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello my fantastic Austrian wuffler, the collection will always be here for whenever you have time :3

And thanks, I am certainly flattered, you are always so nice u//w//u  

I had my worries that the wavetable era was bad - but don't I always for every song U ' w ' U


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 18, 2021)

And now a savage dance, a joyful ditty :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 22, 2021)

Well here is something new . . .
This piece I worked on for four or five days instead of just one, two, or three, hopefully some improvement is there :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2021)

The Thread is marked as "Watched" but still no Notifications,I am so sorry,my Wuffi.

Very,very nice wuffle Sound,thank you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't worry wuffle woff :3 

Thank you as well!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 26, 2021)

Now a little song telling you that your first impression is sometimes all you need, but not always :3
I think my mixing improved with this one, it sounds really good :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Now a little song telling you that your first impression is sometimes all you need, but not always :3
> I think my mixing improved with this one, it sounds really good :3




Yes,confirmed,my Wuffi.

Really,really good.Something classic like a Dance.Like a Rumba or a Cha Cha Cha.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank you wuffle!!

I don't know much about those dances, but might be similar, there are always similarities to be found in everything :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 3, 2021)

Now time for a little spooky time with a lost soul :3c

I was inspired a bit by Vin's Spoop Goop Boogie, except this tune has no swing :3 so it actually doesn't resemble too much, but the idea of making something "spooky but not really" is there :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is something new again :3 I'm kinda weary of what to say about it, because it will probably be something self-deprecating, but if I say nothing it will seem like I don't care U ' w ' U


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 17, 2021)

Here is something kinda different now after all these MPTM originals, finally back to POKEY and finally another cover :3c

And something even slightly different was surely needed, at least for me :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Here is something kinda different now after all these MPTM originals, finally back to POKEY and finally another cover :3c
> 
> And something even slightly different was surely needed, at least for me :3




Very lovely !!!!! 

Thank you for sharing,Wuffi.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you too austrian wuffle :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 19, 2021)

And now another little POKEY cover, this one was pretty simple but I do love this tune :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 19, 2021)

And here a new POKEY original as well! So that was a whole vault of things that got finished about the same time :3 Hope you enjoy no matter what the schedule is :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 23, 2021)

And now, time for a gruel dignification ceremony :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 28, 2021)

And now a song about a little kitten uwu!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello again :3

I began working on a new game, of all things! Here is the first theme from the soundtrack :3



I also have a screenshot of the main menu for those who are interested :3







It's a sort of sequel to both Kymiball, Haydenwoffle and Cugzilia, all three former games I made, perhaps trying to tie all the different universes of those games together :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 6, 2021)

And a new song already, this time its the title theme to the game mentioned above :3 another example of two songs being created simultaneously and finishing close to each other :3

"finishing", that is . . . its not _really _finished :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello again :3

Here is a little song about the musical culture of fluffodiles :3 (not sure everyone here knows what fluffodiles are uwu, but it doesn't matter I guess)

It's one of my happier songs and one of the ones I like the most of the recent ones :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 15, 2021)

And, now: Pastorales return :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 18, 2021)

And now, time to pay a visit to Doctor De Jong and get some cod liver oil :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2021)

And now dropping a tune before going to sleep =w=


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 24, 2021)

Well here is a most agreeable little accordion tune :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2021)

Now a little backlog of previously unreleased stuff! Too much production o.o

Some hamataropop, some mellow violin and flute about a runtfox, and the inner world of uwutrash :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 29, 2021)

And then here is a remix of a nice and groovy vinscool song :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 30, 2021)

And now a remix of a Tobikomi song!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 4, 2021)

And now another Puwulsewave repost . . .


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 10, 2021)

Now time for a trip to the Lumbee Forest with your family and friends :3 supposedly a dark, primeval place filled with monsters 
I don't know what that has to do with this song at all, actually, other than that is the location it is inspired by :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 13, 2021)

And here is then a tiny little bopfriend :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 18, 2021)

And now after a few days, a storm princess :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 24, 2021)

And now a short little tune, which is fairly pleasant :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 28, 2021)

And now some sort of spoopy theme, which was actually just made up spontaneously and not timed, but it happened to fit the season pretty well :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2021)

Some new little tune, I hope you still enjoy them!


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello, and good day!

Der Schneedorfer Traum is one of my favorite tracks of yours, Spring!  I feel curious about:  It is featuring any from Pokemon Mystery Dungeon:  Blue/Red Rescue Team?  I am feeling reminisced to, whilst listening at.  As a comment, I now find myself fantasying about myself enjoying playing at one of the first two Pokemon Mystery Dungeon generations, listening at, whilst exploring a mystery dungeon!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2021)

hi my friend :3
It's not a remix of any PMD theme, nor does it use any samples from it, but if it reminds you of that I guess its a good thing :3
Those first two PMD generations sure are wonderful and nostalgic :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 7, 2021)

And now, a lovely little tune, for which infu helped with the initial idea :3c
It has actually been a while since I last made a new tune, the last one was made a few days before it was posted, so it has actually been about 10 days since I last made something, which seems like a long time 
Feels nice to get started a bit again though, even if it is with mediocre tunes like this


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2021)

And now a snouphy wouphler; and returning to the POKEY :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 22, 2021)

Bump wuffle woffle, I have been pretty busy lately, but at least I have this smol peaceful tune here for you now :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 25, 2021)

And now the SCY game over theme, which is just a remix of the former theme, but a nice one :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 26, 2021)

And now the battle theme :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 28, 2021)

And a short little minor theme :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 3, 2021)

And now a delightful remix of the old Gabolus' theme :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 4, 2021)

And now Yanya at court, a rather repetetive theme but sometimes that's what you need and I like it :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2021)

And now I think Yanya is done (maybe!) and its time for a little bit of POKEY again :3c
This is one of the wierder POKEY songs I've made I think  and also one of the simplest :3


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 10, 2021)

Down at The Old Country Farm, is a beautiful track, featuring attractive techniques for me, and offering particularly unique experiences to me, wonderfully contrasting every other that I so far have, listening at music targeting the POKEY sound chip:  I am feeling that the POKEY sound chip offers a new world of possibilities, unknown to me until listening at!  Thank you, also for this inspiring experience, Spring!

Congratulations for this new amazing feat of yours, my friend!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2021)

Aww thank you uwu  you're always so nice :3

You are certainly right that there is a whole unexplored world of pokey still awaiting :3c with Vin's new tracker, a whole new era of pokey music begins again, just like back when the absolute PWM manipulation started to be discovered  :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 12, 2021)

https://itch.io/jam/oga-late-fall-game-jam-2021/rate/1283185

Here is then my game that I have been working on for the last month, if anyone is interested; it is rather unpolished though ^^;


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 13, 2021)

And yet more POKEY u,w,u


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2021)

A bit of mishmash today 

First an unfinished cover of Jeroen Tel's Kinetix, and then the final track from Space Captain Yanya, a great battle theme made by INFU :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2021)

And now . . . time for potatoes 
Even if this song has little to do with potatoes, the visual pun was great


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 21, 2021)

And now, it is time to get a tangerine and a little piece of marzipan, for it is indeed tangerine season, and it is indeed also marzipan season


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 23, 2021)

And some more silly nonsense tune for an update of Space Captain Yanya


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 23, 2021)

Yanyaaaaaaaaaa!  Other than feeling appealed by the planned update you mention about Space Captain Yanya, in the current description of the video shared in the post above this one, by listening at, I am feeling New Story Intro theme effectively evoking epicness, mystery and charm, to me, by!  Congratulations for how you have materialized it, Spring!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 23, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> Yanyaaaaaaaaaa!  Other than feeling appealed by the planned update you mention about Space Captain Yanya, in the current description of the video shared in the post above this one, by listening at, I am feeling New Story Intro theme effectively evoking epicness, mystery and charm, to me, by!  Congratulations for how you have materialized it, Spring!


Thank you, it feels like one of my worst songs to me, but its probably mostly their low view counts that influence me to think that the two newest songs must be bad  Some nonsense, basically u,w,u


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 25, 2021)

And now, time for a little schnuffschnuffwuff 
Production of songs has been going pretty well recently, even if not all have been that good 
But it is always hard to make every song a highlight, most albums will have only a few memorable tracks on them


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 26, 2021)

And now . . .

Some Tobikomi cover :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 27, 2021)

And now a little winter theme, and I think its time for a little rest after many days full of musical ideas, which has been quite fun :3

But can probably hardly be more than a few days before I feel like making music again x'3 

Well its good to have something you consistently enjoy doing for many years on end (since 2016), I'm just always concerned about being spammy, but I also know that no one really notices such, its just all these pointless thoughts all the time wuff


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 27, 2021)

Winter Winter is a fantastic track for me to listen at!  I think that Winter Winter is so far my favorite track of yours, in immersion, depth, emotional connection and composition and sound design technique I interpret it featuring!  Congratulations, and thank you, for creating this masterpiece, Spring!  You have gone far!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 27, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> Winter Winter is a fantastic track for me to listen at!  I think that Winter Winter is so far my favorite track of yours, in immersion, depth, emotional connection and composition and sound design technique I interpret it featuring!  Congratulations, and thank you, for creating this masterpiece, Spring!  You have gone far!


Awww thank you so much! 

Good to hear that I am still improving, I feel a bit embarrassed for constantly being so much in doubt then, (and I certainly am with this track) but it seems like the better you think you are at something, the worse you really are, but also the worse you think you are, the better you really are  

At this point, I think the self doubt talk is just something that has to be included in order to form a complete statement, just like how fries are never served without ketchup, or whatever similar analogy you can think of :3

 I enjoyed making it a lot, also, the original lossless version sounds way better than this youtube one, so if you like I can share that :3c it makes a big difference :3


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 27, 2021)

I recall having read about, I interpret as a concept related to the one you mention about, on the article that the next hyperlink leads at:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect

Yes, please!  I would love myself to experience the lossless version that you mention of, Spring!  Thank you too, for offering the possibility of!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 28, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> I recall having read about, I interpret as a concept related to the one you mention about, on the article that the next hyperlink leads at:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect
> 
> Yes, please!  I would love myself to experience the lossless version that you mention of, Spring!  Thank you too, for offering the possibility of!


That effect is likely involved, there is another nice article about it I found here :
https://markmanson.net/dunning-kruger-effect

I guess that also provides some sort of explanation for why your insecurity as an artist never goes away no matter if you improve or not, even though you believe that it will in the beginning :3 but it never happens :3

But I think making a statement of self-doubt in every post is also just a ritualistic thing, like a priest also has to say amen to perform a blessing, its just something that obligatorily has to be there even if it makes no real difference and you heard it hundreds of times before :3

As long as it doesn't annoy you :3


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 28, 2021)

I agree with you:  I often and more strongly feel as indirectly being a charlatan, when talking about topics I focus on;  reading my messages in my mind, conveys me giving the innacurate image of having what I say down well, but in this moment I differ of being conscious about any scope I differ from both struggling with, and being a novice on, that I most feel as, about.

I think that it may be possible to reach a high level of skill and have a grounded measure of, and others' one, if conscious of;  and acknowledging the paradigm about confidence that you share with me about, can help for.  It seems to be benefit in focusing my mind to see peers as utmost skilled and more versed in scopes that myself, as I seek to improve on, however, for me.

I welcome that you express about everything that you may deem best for yourself to, Spring!  <3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 31, 2021)

And now, some funny POKEY waveforms :3c


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 31, 2021)

Duc d' Argent is a wonderful and wild track featuring one of my most favorite styles of music:  The rhytmically bouncing chord armonies, and melodies;   and dynamics are satisfying for myself to listen at.

Sound design is performed with wondrous skill in  Duc d' Argent:  I found myself chuckling by listening at the use of distorted tones featured in, as, I interpret, electric guitar riffs!  It is a pioneering, and inspiring use of, for me!

Congratulation for new achievements of yours in, Spring!

As an addendum:  I have been finding myself going back to listen at, and now will put myself earphones to listen at on loop:  Thank you so much for both, creating and publicly sharing this new awesome artwork of yours, Spring!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 31, 2021)

aww you friend :3 Thank you :3
It's not that special but I'm happy you like it as always


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 31, 2021)

As a tangent, I have recently recalled that earlier today, I began feeling, I interpret as motifs, performed in Castle von Krumpen;  a cover of a original track by yours, also by, being other of my most favorite tracks of, to also be featured in Duc d' Argent, and find myself entertained from pondering about whether they share a connection!  One may listen at the aforementioned cover by Spring of a original track also by, named as Castle von Krumpen, from the video featured in the web page that the next hyperlink leads at!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 31, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> As a tangent, I have recently recalled that earlier today, I began feeling, I interpret as motifs, performed in Castle von Krumpen;  a cover of a original track by yours, also by, being other of my most favorite tracks of, to also be featured in Duc d' Argent, and find myself entertained from pondering about whether they share a connection!  One may listen at the aforementioned cover by Spring of a original track also by, named as Castle von Krumpen, from the video featured in the web page that the next hyperlink leads at!



Oh, there is no connection, I wasn't even thinking about that song when I made the other one, but when you have made so many different songs, many of them are going to resemble each other I think :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 2, 2022)

And now, yet more nonsense, this time a song about barley bread apparently :3

Something about the quranic parable of settling for barley bread when there is no wheat was in my mind, but it has nothing to really do with the song


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 5, 2022)

And now, a remix of Farewell of Slavianka :3

And suddenly the self-doubt thoughts begin again  but they are meant to always be there


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 5, 2022)

And here is a slew of other tunes, any time I have so many I always start thinking about if I have too many, more nonsense self-doubt thoughts as always  wuff


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 8, 2022)

And now . . . the whirling dulcimer :3 (itself a name taken from the AOE definitive edition soundtrack) :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2022)

And now a delightful remix of the theme from Pooyan! 
Or maybe not that delightful


----------



## Reynardine (Jan 10, 2022)

Delightful it is! Juicy, quirky and wholesomely enjoyable Pooyan remix! ^-^


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 11, 2022)

Reynardine said:


> Delightful it is! Juicy, quirky and wholesomely enjoyable Pooyan remix! ^-^


Aww thanks villagefox  You really seem to like this one 
You also started to accept louder songs


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 11, 2022)

And now a remix from Gyrodine, that other famicom game!
But it is based on the stage intro theme only loosely.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 12, 2022)

And some other synth sketch called bunoi


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 13, 2022)

And here is then what you can call my daily jam for today, I like that phrase actually, though they will not always be daily :3
I've just had a lot of motivation for doing all kinds of stuff right now :3c
It's a nice chill groove with microbrute sounds, an old analogue synth (well not that old, its from 2016)  I had lying around and I don't know why I didn't use it a bit more ^^;
🌧


----------



## Reynardine (Jan 14, 2022)

Spring_Spring said:


> And here is then what you can call my daily jam for today, I like that phrase actually, though they will not always be daily :3
> I've just had a lot of motivation for doing all kinds of stuff right now :3c
> It's a nice chill groove with microbrute sounds, an old analogue synth (well not that old, its from 2016)  I had lying around and I don't know why I didn't use it a bit more ^^;
> 🌧



I love this little jam, it's so relaxing. Very smooth and chill. The Microbrute synth makes some pretty cool sounds! ^-^


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 14, 2022)

Reynardine said:


> I love this little jam, it's so relaxing. Very smooth and chill. The Microbrute synth makes some pretty cool sounds! ^-^


Thank you villagefox  it sure does :3
I guess what I am moving into now is called more ambient or synthwave than chiptune, not sure about what label to put on it :3 But it is a lot of fun :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2022)

So, speaking of synthwave, I guess here is a little synthwave track :3 It was a lot of fun :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 18, 2022)

And now a fun little tune, to sorta "celebrate" that it is definitely not 808 day today!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 21, 2022)

And then here is a lax and lazy song  that says demo tune but is actually not, nor is it from 1985, lies and deception all around


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 26, 2022)

and now we have a fun little video :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 1, 2022)

Whoops, I forgot to post my last song here, so this time, you have two in one!! 
Otherwise, nothing special to report here :3


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 2, 2022)

Spring_Spring said:


> Whoops, I forgot to post my last song here, so this time, you have two in one!!
> Otherwise, nothing special to report here :3



The first song disappeared. I actually liked it. Do you think you'll rework the song and bring it back again?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 2, 2022)

Reynardine said:


> The first song disappeared. I actually liked it. Do you think you'll rework the song and bring it back again?


plupsy will come back my friend  working on it right now


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 6, 2022)

https://springenterprises.bandcamp.com/album/big-lemon



Alright, here we are again, with both an album (you've heard the tunes in it on youtube before though )
And, a little giraffe song  
Please enjoy if you can :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 25, 2022)

Alright uwu, it is time for some more songs! There is a bit of backlog here, because I have been lazy with posting =w=, but now they are here!

First we have a nice folk or medieval style .mod file!


Then some furry mandolin theme 


And finally a nice POKEY theme!

Please enjoy if you can :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 25, 2022)

And a few more small tunes


----------



## Reynardine (Mar 6, 2022)

aww foxlets


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 7, 2022)

Reynardine said:


> aww foxlets


three small ones


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 14, 2022)

A few assorted tunes, reminding of space and the moon maybe :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 23, 2022)

Some new tune today, and this is my first YM2151 and furnace tune as well!
Furnace is still not so nice for me to use, but it was fun regardless :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 4, 2022)

Oh, I have made so many new songs since last time I posted anything here 
Unfortunately, my interest in this thread is declining, and it seems like everyone else's is as well. I guess it is dead.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 3, 2022)

Music posting returns to the thread!
I felt like the way I was posting before, almost every day with often very little to show for it, was getting obnoxious, even if many people also enjoyed it. However I was feeling demotivated and insecure about if I could sustain anyone's interest. Of course, its a big ask to be able to do so near every single day! 

When posting so often, there is not much progress that you can show every time, and things stop getting interesting.
In the couple of months of silence there has been here, there has certainly been development in my music style though, and now it feels like there might be something interesting worth showing again.

So, currently, my music style is in the field of this:

Small improvements little by little, I would say! Please enjoy if you can 
There are of course many more songs that I made in the meantime that you can find just by clicking around following that link, if you want :3c

I will try to keep the music posts now to be around once per month, or just whenever I stumble into something interesting, or some development happens, this will make it more interesting for everyone involved I think :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 21, 2022)

Possibly about time for a little update here again :3
I started added custom visuals to the youtube videos to get something a little more pleasing to look at, its pretty interesting :3
Multiple songs were made :3






There is a certain theme going through most of them, anyway, I hope someone might enjoy :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 25, 2022)

Here is a little update again coming from my den with many, many tunes. 
I am also selling cassette tapes now, but a link to such a place may be against gbatemp's rules.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 13, 2022)

Hello again, time sure passes quickly, doesn't it :3
Another fine selection of tunes are here for you with love 
_at least . . . I think so . . . _
A few wierd religious themes are here, that often keep whirling around in my head these days. I am also quite pleasantly surprised that there has really only been five tunes this month, remember when I would make one every day, but they all sucked? 
_maybe they didn't- but that pace was definitely so rushed that none of them even had any time to be enjoyed._

Sorry about all these rambles, hope you enjoy something here :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 24, 2022)

A little song for you today, anyone who is still following this!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 14, 2022)

I am taking a break now, but it has been a bit of a run of not very memorable songs lately, causing me to lose motivation a bit. They are not exactly terrible, but I feel a bit uncreative and don't know what to do next at the moment. 
There are also some more POKEY covers I did, which I will post later.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 19, 2022)

Whoops, here is one little song I managed to come up with, but making new songs is still a bit of a struggle right now ;3
But I just can't stop doing it, no matter how hard and/or tedious it is.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 27, 2022)

Well, here is a new song :3
I began a scheme of trying to make a new song every 10 days. But usually the problem is that I am actually too quick and the songs are rushed! Let's see if I can keep this plan now instead, sustainably :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2022)

Here is then the next song which has become available, it is rather motley and fuchsly with @Reynardine providing voice acting - he said the song reminded him of a fox running home through the forest in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 9, 2022)

Now we have something different which I did not post before, which is a few covers from the Mario series, and one from Hong Kong '97 . . .


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 22, 2022)

I guess its time for another little song here, its not really a snow theme, its only because the first snow fell today that it uses a snow picture :3

I stopped using the oscilloscope views as well, and now there is a nice little mist effect in the video :3

Below it is a nice song about a chicken breast. And below that, some swinging peasant's dance.

Hope it proves at least somewhat enjoyable :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 24, 2022)

Now have some medieval fartbrass :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 4, 2022)

Now we have a few more nice little songs, one for NES, which is pretty short, and another wierd folky like one. If that is even the correct word 

"Leaving Castaldy" was pretty slow to create, for a rather short song. After that, its now time for a little break again.

Please enjoy if you can :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello again, and hope any reader is enjoying a nice Time of The Lord. 

I'm taking a little break from the music again at the moment, but before that I had made a couple of new tunes, one of them along with my boyfriend @Reynardine !

It was the first song we made together. <3

It was called "Brown Spot", in honour of that puppy. The other songs here show some lovely nature pictures Reynardine also took here in winter, as their visuals.

My music has also begun to reach Spotify now, it has been a productive time, as it often is.



Hopefully something enjoyable can be found here! Happy new year, not that there is any indication it will be very happy! And thanks for continuing to read this silly thread which should really be a blog!


----------

